# Show us your BMW!



## NorthernNick

Hi everyone!
Big fan of BMW's and looking forward to getting one in the next year..so how's about you show us what you drive? :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy

Not mine, but one i did lately, a fabulous Q-car, 530i M-Sport


----------



## ITHAQVA

My Racing Tank :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

I'm always up for a bit of photo whoring....

My previous...both sold now mind you...and the red one was before I was actually into "detailing" or knew about this site.. 



















No top:










Soft top:










Hard top:










:thumb:


----------



## andy665

Treasured and pampered E36 328i Sport - 125k and sweeter than ever

























Show on each of the sets of wheels that we still have - nothing like having rotation options


----------



## matt_83

Here's my 335i SE Coupe which is now sporting a subtle lip spoiler :wave:



















Regards, Matt


----------



## Grizzle

uch why not...i miss it terribly!!


----------



## NorthernNick

ITHAQVA said:


> My Racing Tank :thumb:


:argie::argie:

Can't wait for kelly to reply :lol::lol:


----------



## DMH-01

My E46, although a few things have changed since these:


----------



## ITHAQVA

I love em all :argie::argie:


----------



## Grommit

The Whip


----------



## bluenose

Here's my 320D Sport Plus Edition in Summer and winter guises. :wave:


----------



## Legacy

My E34 540i Manual - Ice White:








\

My E46 318i - Sea Green Metallic:










My E46 M3 - Alpine White III:










I love all of them! :thumb:

The white ones are not much fun to detail though


----------



## -Aid-

My new bmw going to be fun in the snow


----------



## e32chris

my 1992 740i v8


----------



## myles

Movember wasn't embraced by all.........

To add, Im thinking about a 330D to replace my Impreza next year.


----------



## phil_m_rob

My GTii


----------



## Brummie_Nige

Here's mine


DSCN3634 by Brummie_Nige, on Flickr


DSCN3633 by Brummie_Nige, on Flickr


----------



## Ian D

My 328i sport.
Currently sat in the garage and has been since May!


----------



## Bowler

*BMW 318SE (E90) Titan silver*

May be standard but love it to bits


----------



## dazzagt

My old baby  only been a few months and miss it ( Hence a few pics ) 










































And a dirty one !


----------



## Johnnyopolis

dazzagt said:


> My old baby  only been a few months and miss it ( Hence a few pics )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a dirty one !


It looked that dirty when you came to see me a couple of years ago in it !!


----------



## Mark M

Couple of my 330i


----------



## Black Magic Detail




----------



## Starscream

The daily,



















The toy which is now in my new house in Windermere FL, Kinda miss it not being in NJ,


----------



## dazzagt

Johnnyopolis said:


> It looked that dirty when you came to see me a couple of years ago in it !!


I know was a daily worker, and track day slag, so got well used and loved !!


----------



## jspeed2

Mark M said:


> Couple of my 330i


That is a stunning beemer mate :thumb:


----------



## L4CKL

phil_m_rob said:


> My GTii


have you recently bought this (last few months)? as i was drooling over it on pistonhead for ages....


----------



## NickP

My SG E90 330d Msport


----------



## Pugland53

My 1M Coupe.


----------



## shine247

Pugland53 said:


> My 1M Coupe.


It certainly is and very nice too.:thumb:


----------



## Digidick

In a Volvo S60 D5 now but need another BMW in my life again soon.

My oldies in order of ownership...


----------



## Demetrios72

My E46 320i


----------



## Tiggs

My newly aquired 530 sport in aegean blue individual.


----------



## simon burns

Top bemmer's on here gent's,keep the pic's coming! :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy

I LOVE LOVE LOVE that 1M! :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Grizzly_TJ

matt_83 said:


> Here's my 335i SE Coupe which is now sporting a subtle lip spoiler :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards, Matt


nice landy chassis


----------



## Franzpan

This thread makes me droool!


----------



## dave smith

my 130i


----------



## phil_m_rob

L4CKL said:


> have you recently bought this (last few months)? as i was drooling over it on pistonhead for ages....


Put deposit on it June 9th, picked it up on August 1st :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Just finished a 1M one of 4 i have booked in.
Must admit its a very very nice car , satnav screen a little bizarre though as it faces between the seats more for rear passengers to view than driver. Colour is immense , spent ages working on the wetness and ended putting crystalrock on it over a glaze. No real photos as i dont really get time now so one off my phone.


----------



## Pugland53

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Just finished a 1M one of 4 i have booked in.
> Must admit its a very very nice car , satnav screen a little bizarre though as it faces between the seats more for rear passengers to view than driver. Colour is immense , spent ages working on the wetness and ended putting crystalrock on it over a glaze. No real photos as i dont really get time now so one off my phone.


Is that Jezzers car? I'm sure he said he'd booked it in with you.


----------



## R26Andy




----------



## long neck

the beast


----------



## Reggie-Z4

Old one

















New one


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Pugland53 said:


> Is that Jezzers car? I'm sure he said he'd booked it in with you.


Yep sure is , one man hard to please but he smiled


----------



## ted11




----------



## badman1972




----------



## aristent

here is my..... snowhite:


----------



## Deeg

My dads 320D Tourer M Sport business Edtion, which I more or less take care of for him.










And my 320D M Sport Saloon.


----------



## aristent

and few more:


----------



## robq7653

A quick one


----------



## rockape

my 325ci e46 topaz blue.


----------



## Pert

My first BMW that I picked up last month, can't wait to give it a proper detail. Brilliant car.


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE




----------



## Derekh929

ted11 said:


>


Stunning motor would love another i had a e30 320se with same kit when i was 22 a very lone time ago was one of the best cars i have had got it ported and head skimmed could match the 325 with that mods the fun i had with that car was amazing, what does it cost for one of these now?


----------



## silverback

I LOVE MY CAR!

:argie:




























wearing two coats of "glasur"


----------



## Dan Carter

*My E90 320d Msport*


----------



## GPS

A few pics of my 'Baby' BMW


----------



## Jakub555

My lovely e30
engine 2.7
1988
this car was amazing


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

:thumb:

I cannot believe that was 5years ago , nearly 6

very good car
german car


----------



## Sparky160

*The Beast =D*


----------



## thedonji

*My Sweet New BMW*

this is what i drive


----------



## ted11

Derekh929 said:


> Stunning motor would love another i had a e30 320se with same kit when i was 22 a very lone time ago was one of the best cars i have had got it ported and head skimmed could match the 325 with that mods the fun i had with that car was amazing, what does it cost for one of these now?


Prices vary by condition, mine is on car and classic for £3950 ono but did pay a lot for it when i bought it.


----------



## JBirchy

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Just finished a 1M one of 4 i have booked in.
> Must admit its a very very nice car , satnav screen a little bizarre though as it faces between the seats more for rear passengers to view than driver. Colour is immense , spent ages working on the wetness and ended putting crystalrock on it over a glaze. No real photos as i dont really get time now so one off my phone.


That's Heavenly!!! :thumb:

Looks amazing!


----------



## zippo

I'm not well up on BMW E-codes but yesterday i saw a 5 series 353d AC Schnitzer (sp) body kitted E60 (i think)It was stunning . I Can honestly say given the choice between the beemer or any super car the beemer would be my choice. It just looked so right and the blond looked pretty tasty that was driving it._ Although she had no bearing on my thoughts about the car _much 

Daz


----------



## Grizzle

Sparky160 said:


>


I'm loving this!! really fancy another BM and a 7 series.


----------



## srhutch

Second BMW









3rd 

















First/current Company Car 









Current Personal Car


----------



## R26Andy

That transparent shot of the Z4 engine - U showing off your uprated cylinder head lol? Taz will be annoyed!


----------



## TheGav

My second car since passing my test.

My 46 320d, my baby...


----------



## Exotica

Grizzle said:


> uch why not...i miss it terribly!!


So you should, a lovely looking example.


----------



## Exotica

Some of mine






















































While here I will plug this one as for sale on here.


----------



## srhutch

R26Andy said:


> That transparent shot of the Z4 engine - U showing off your uprated cylinder head lol? Taz will be annoyed!


I know, don't tell him.


----------



## Cullum17

this is my first BMW and having owned one now i cant see me having any other make for quite some time !!!


----------



## David Proctor

2001 BMW 7 SERIES 750i L with all the extras boxes ticked and then some.....


----------



## david_h

Exotica said:


> Some of mine


How clean is this!!! Great work, nice to a standard E36 still looking so mint.

Loving the 750iL, the interior is immense, but they look best in black or dark blue imho.


----------



## Exotica

david_h said:


> How clean is this!!! Great work, nice to a standard E36 still looking so mint.
> 
> Loving the 750iL, the interior is immense, but they look best in black or dark blue imho.


Regret selling a car? That was my one. Everything worked and sailed through its last . Sold it for 750 to a E90 member.


----------



## cleslie

Here's my 2003 320D. Done 98,000 miles but drives as good as new (looks it too!)


----------



## adolfitovr6




----------



## Derekh929

Jakub555 said:


> My lovely e30
> engine 2.7
> 1988
> this car was amazing
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> I cannot believe that was 5years ago , nearly 6
> 
> very good car
> german car


OMG e30 and snow what does that equal fun fun fun very nice motor indeed


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

My latest little BMW project.
A bit older than usual but a real genuine W regd 318i with only 130k on the clock, full BMW history and in great overall condition; apart from swirl marks.

I have replaced the indicators to clear ones today, fitted Cool Blue headlamp bulbs and replaced the wipers with aero ones.


----------



## kevin whittaker

And my E91 outside Autobrite at our last forum meet....:thumb:



















And the wife's BMW MINI Countryman....


----------



## Exotica

Tut tut no front wheel drive cars on this thread


----------



## kevin whittaker

Exotica said:


> Tut tut no front wheel drive cars on this thread


Sorry, just thought that as it was from the same stable it might "count" - still three out of four ain't bad.


----------



## billyp

alpina B3s 


























Hardtop is in paintshop right now being colour coded


----------



## billyp

my previous 330sport


----------



## Anzafin

My 530D 2004.




























New summer wheels for next summer are coming.

- Antti -


----------



## Z4BMW

This is mine


----------



## komec

Greetings. :wave:
Here is mine.


----------



## darreni

2003 CSL


----------



## Lewisredfern001

love this thread. must sort my camera out and uploads some pics. CSL is amazing


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Anzafin said:


> - Antti -


That is *SUPER* shiney, stunning car.......:argie:


----------



## NorthernNick

darreni said:


> 2003 CSL


no way to say how much id love to be a passenger in that monster :lol:
gorgeous CSL!:driver:


----------



## Alfa GTV




----------



## rob71uk2

My 1st BMW ( as it looks now. Has been garaged for the past 12 years by my brother-in-law who I sold it too! )

1986 E30 BMW Hartge H26 (325i Sport)







My E36 328i Coupe ( Sadly murdered by a lorry in June this year, gone but not forgotten! )







And my current car. 2001 E46 330ci M-Sport


----------



## Derekh929

Anzafin said:


> My 530D 2004.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New summer wheels for next summer are coming.
> 
> - Antti -


Stunning motor and really like the wheels


----------



## sonikk

My '02 E39 525i M-Sport


----------



## NorthernNick

rob71uk2 said:


> My 1st BMW ( as it looks now. Has been garaged for the past 12 years by my brother-in-law who I sold it too! )
> 
> 1986 E30 BMW Hartge H26 (325i Sport)
> 
> 
> 
> My E36 328i Coupe ( Sadly murdered by a lorry in June this year, gone but not forgotten! )
> 
> 
> 
> And my current car. 2001 E46 330ci M-Sport


Perfect, every single one.
:thumb:


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE

now sitting lower and clear indicators


----------



## woodym3

My 1998 BMW M3 3.2 Evo Coupe


----------



## LLH

*My X6*


----------



## NorthernNick

ted11 said:


>


how did i JUST notice this?!
sorry chaps but possibly the most beautiful thing in the whole thread here :thumb:


----------



## ted11

Thank you. I have more pictures if you want to see them.


----------



## NorthernNick

post them at will ted!


----------



## Ravinder

Some gorgous motors there. Would love an E90 530D M sport version with all the extras. Hopefully next year.


----------



## AlanQS

My 320d SE coupe










Didn't want a standard interior so went for cream beige and lots of burr walnut!


----------



## jonjay

My 2011 335D M-Sport Saloon


----------



## Ravinder

^^

Stunning.


----------



## JonD

Here's my old E90 330d M Sport

























Will do some pic's on my new 123d M Sport over the next few weeks


----------



## jh71283

Ravinder said:


> Some gorgous motors there. Would love an E90 530D M sport version with all the extras. Hopefully next year.


Not gonna happen  E90 is a 3 series.


----------



## ocdbeemer

M Sport after a quick detail.


----------



## Derekh929

ted11 said:


> Thank you. I have more pictures if you want to see them.


Yes please I feel like a kid again when I see that car


----------



## Ibi_TME

darreni said:


> 2003 CSL


VVEERRRRRYYYYY NNIIIICCCCEE!! :thumb:

What kinda numberplate is that?

some beautiful cars people!

thanks
Ibi


----------



## ted11

Here you go


----------



## ted11




----------



## thedonji

ITHAQVA said:


> My Racing Tank :thumb:


wow what a good beedi:argie:ng shot how did you manage that what on it ?


----------



## NickP

Some good info here 
http://www.bmweducation.co.uk/downloads/online-resources/FastFacts_April08.pdf


----------



## Mike k

Cheers Nick, thats really good, can it be bought as a book from anywhere do you know?


----------



## jay_bmw

My old shed


----------



## Derekh929

ted11 said:


> Here you go


Simply stunning motor and in fantastic condition you are one lucky man the interior is nice in grey i had the black and was very dark inside


----------



## Mike k

Since getting a bmw i now can't imagine owning any other make of car, there's something about a bmw that makes it a special car imo.

........but i hate bmw for not making replacement headlight lenses for the facelift e46 coupe yet they do for the pre-facelift, how annoying.


----------



## sonikk

jay_bmw said:


> My old shed


Those style 32s fit perfectly, are they 18"?


----------



## AaronB

You'll have to excuse the dirt, well it is December


----------



## jay_bmw

sonikk said:


> Those style 32s fit perfectly, are they 18"?


Thankyou 

They are indeed 18'' from an e38 7 series

They are quite wide lol


----------



## mislavto

Pugland53 said:


> My 1M Coupe.





Sparky160 said:


>


OMG!!! that's the real car


----------



## sonikk

jay_bmw said:


> Thankyou
> 
> They are indeed 18'' from an e38 7 series
> 
> They are quite wide lol


Ok. I have 32s too on my winter tyres but they're only 8x17".


----------



## ITHAQVA

thedonji said:


> wow what a good beedi:argie:ng shot how did you manage that what on it ?


Go here for all info, tis the Wolfs brew :devil:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=215827

:thumb:


----------



## Anzafin

Sorry no new pics of the car itself, but few pics of the new winter wheels that I got today. Going to mount them on my E60 530D this week hopefully.

Avant Garde M359 9x19 ET18. Inspired by the 1M :argie:.
The tyres will be Nokian Hakkapeliitta 7 245/40 R19.























































I put a layer of Zaino CS on them to give some protection.



















I installed OEM M5 front fenders a month ago so I have some extra room to run oversized rubbers.

- Antti -


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE

loving the mr wazzo lol :thumb:


----------



## Mike k

Wow, i'd love those as my summer wheels even! Where did u get them from, they would really enhance my 330, the standard mv2's are nice but just don't look quite special enough sometimes for my liking.


----------



## Anzafin

Mike k said:


> Wow, i'd love those as my summer wheels even! Where did u get them from, they would really enhance my 330, the standard mv2's are nice but just don't look quite special enough sometimes for my liking.


They can be found in many places in US. I ordered them from JLeviStreetWerks. However, you can get them from UK too, here: http://www.chargecooler.co.uk/avantgardewheels/.

Ordering them from UK (or via UK actually) would have cost me 300€ more, so I ordered them straight from the US.

- Antti -


----------



## NorthernNick

they are lovely rims. Similar to the CSL's i think but a little more class.


----------



## rockape

Anzafin said:


> Sorry no new pics of the car itself, but few pics of the new winter wheels that I got today. Going to mount them on my E60 530D this week hopefully.
> 
> Avant Garde M359 9x19 ET18. Inspired by the 1M :argie:.
> The tyres will be Nokian Hakkapeliitta 7 245/40 R19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a layer of Zaino CS on them to give some protection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I installed OEM M5 front fenders a month ago so I have some extra room to run oversized rubbers.
> 
> - Antti -


love the wheels :thumb: but the photo's of flat eric in your posts, always make me laugh.:lol::thumb:


----------



## bluebro

My daily driver














































My weekend toy


----------



## Sportspack Mark

both stunning!!


----------



## Anzafin

The wheels are up and running!
Sorry about the bad picture and dirrrty car :










- Antti -


----------



## BJM

The Wifes old 1 Series Coupe









My Current 1er - nowt fancy but I like it!


----------



## bizzyfingers




----------



## long neck

I miss this car so much still never mind I'll enjoy the next one even more


----------



## ianspeedy

Had a few M3's , 3 for show and 1 for go :thumb:

My first M3 , Estoril blue E36 Evo , all standard










My second M3 , estoril blue E46 , standard except for Eibach springs and CSL wheels










My current car , E92 M3 that started of Silverstone which I had resprayed , yes you guessed it Estoril blue 










I built a RHD E30 M3 rally car a few years ago , 2.5 Evo engine running Prodrive cams , it was a full spec engine running 316hp , 6 speed Drenth sequential gearbox , Proflex suspension , I built it using the best parts available , and would give the current WRC cars a run for there money :thumb:










Thats it for my BMW ownership up to now :thumb:


----------



## Adrian Convery

ianspeedy, as I was scrolling down after each photo my jaw dropped more and more and when you put up that e30 it hit the floor!

Heres my Dad's whip - Individual Brilliant White


----------



## Mike k

Ianspeedy- stunning cars there, love the e92 in estoril, wonder why they stopped using that colour, maybe they felt it was time to stop that colour and move forwards. There is a blue available on latest m3 bit darker than estoril, cant remem the name of it and doesnt look quite as good imo.


----------



## Mike k

A quicky i grabbed of mine yesterday after washing it then meguiars ultimate quick wax detailer put on


----------



## NorthernNick

Mike k said:


> M sport


NOMNOMNOMNONOM
my fav colour, what is it called?
lovely car mate


----------



## Abs

My beast, Alpina B5:


----------



## zippo

Abs said:


> My beast, Alpina B5:


I'M IN LOVE :argie::argie:.


----------



## bildo

Only picked it up yesterday so hasn't been detailed yes sadly, also dirty as I had to leave right after cleaning, anyway, some pics for now:


----------



## Serkie

Stunning examples...

My BMW Alpina D3 Touring.


----------



## Indi

My Daily Drive..


----------



## Mike k

northernfez said:


> NOMNOMNOMNONOM
> my fav colour, what is it called?
> lovely car mate


cheers mate, its sparkling graphite, looks amazing in most lights in different ways i.e sun brings out the deep metallic shimmer and then night time seems to be when it reflects best.


----------



## Jason M5

Here's my M5 in bluewater met,,


----------



## weavers

I have to say this is the most boring thread on detailing world. Every which car looks the same. the only difference is the wheels. Maybe its me, I live in the silicon valley and everyone drives a BMW or a Mercedes. Every which 3 series, 5 series, m class, E class, C class looks the exact same. Theres not a single inspirational line or detail in the whole design. Same thing with Porsche. However, every one of these care are nice to look at and I would be proud if I owned one, largely just because of how they drive. These are status cars. 

IMO the older BMWs from the 70s and 80s are so cute and sexy. I love the 2002. They are just so great, the design is daring and edgy. Unlike todays which are so forgettable and just boring. I get it, "don't fix what ain't broke." Atleast Japanese cars attempt to be daring, sometimes its horrible, but other times amazing, the nsx, recently made hyundai(they copy German designs, but they are flamboyant and tasteful), GTr, skyline, ect.


----------



## zippo

weavers said:


> I have to say this is the most boring thread on detailing world. Every which car looks the same. the only difference is the wheels. Maybe its me, I live in the silicon valley and everyone drives a BMW or a Mercedes. Every which 3 series, 5 series, m class, E class, C class looks the exact same. Theres not a single inspirational line or detail in the whole design. Same thing with Porsche. However, every one of these care are nice to look at and I would be proud if I owned one, largely just because of how they drive. These are status cars.
> 
> IMO the older BMWs from the 70s and 80s are so cute and sexy. I love the 2002. They are just so great, the design is daring and edgy. Unlike todays which are so forgettable and just boring. I get it, "don't fix what ain't broke." Atleast Japanese cars attempt to be daring, sometimes its horrible, but other times amazing, the nsx, recently made hyundai(they copy German designs, but they are flamboyant and tasteful), GTr, skyline, ect.


if you don't like it don't read it. DW is a huge forum,find something else to read .Simple :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Mafoo

weavers said:


> I have to say this is the most boring thread on detailing world. Every which car looks the same. the only difference is the wheels. Maybe its me, I live in the silicon valley and everyone drives a BMW or a Mercedes. Every which 3 series, 5 series, m class, E class, C class looks the exact same. Theres not a single inspirational line or detail in the whole design. Same thing with Porsche. However, every one of these care are nice to look at and I would be proud if I owned one, largely just because of how they drive. These are status cars.
> 
> IMO the older BMWs from the 70s and 80s are so cute and sexy. I love the 2002. They are just so great, the design is daring and edgy. Unlike todays which are so forgettable and just boring. I get it, "don't fix what ain't broke." Atleast Japanese cars attempt to be daring, sometimes its horrible, but other times amazing, the nsx, recently made hyundai(they copy German designs, but they are flamboyant and tasteful), GTr, skyline, ect.


Z4 - no inspirational lines?. Hell that car has more lines than whats lined up on Pete Dohehties table!!!!


----------



## long neck

weavers said:


> I have to say this is the most boring thread on detailing world. Every which car looks the same. the only difference is the wheels. Maybe its me, I live in the silicon valley and everyone drives a BMW or a Mercedes. Every which 3 series, 5 series, m class, E class, C class looks the exact same. Theres not a single inspirational line or detail in the whole design. Same thing with Porsche. However, every one of these care are nice to look at and I would be proud if I owned one, largely just because of how they drive. These are status cars.
> 
> IMO the older BMWs from the 70s and 80s are so cute and sexy. I love the 2002. They are just so great, the design is daring and edgy. Unlike todays which are so forgettable and just boring. I get it, "don't fix what ain't broke." Atleast Japanese cars attempt to be daring, sometimes its horrible, but other times amazing, the nsx, recently made hyundai(they copy German designs, but they are flamboyant and tasteful), GTr, skyline, ect.


and you'd be hard pushed to see a japanese car from the 70s 80s on the road today:lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA

weavers said:


> These are status cars.


I like BMW styling & the whole driving experience, as with any prestige marques, you'll always get people who buy because of the so called "status" attached to ownership.

Cars can be very personal things, as with most things in life, sometimes you have to like to understand people's passion about something


----------



## Archer189

Here is my plaything. Only used Good weather days.

Individual Paint and Individual Extended Interior, fully loaded.

Rare as Hens teeth.


----------



## CARLTON

weavers said:


> i have to say this is the most boring thread on detailing world. Every which car looks the same. The only difference is the wheels. Maybe its me, i live in the silicon valley and everyone drives a bmw or a mercedes. Every which 3 series, 5 series, m class, e class, c class looks the exact same. Theres not a single inspirational line or detail in the whole design. Same thing with porsche. However, every one of these care are nice to look at and i would be proud if i owned one, largely just because of how they drive. These are status cars.
> 
> Imo the older bmws from the 70s and 80s are so cute and sexy. I love the 2002. They are just so great, the design is daring and edgy. Unlike todays which are so forgettable and just boring. I get it, "don't fix what ain't broke." atleast japanese cars attempt to be daring, sometimes its horrible, but other times amazing, the nsx, recently made hyundai(they copy german designs, but they are flamboyant and tasteful), gtr, skyline, ect.


shutup!


----------



## The Cueball

long neck said:


> and you'd be hard pushed to see a japanese car from the 70s 80s on the road today:lol:





















Sorry, I couldn't resist... 

:lol:


----------



## billyp

Archer189 said:


> Here is my plaything. Only used Good weather days.
> 
> Individual Paint and Individual Extended Interior, fully loaded.
> 
> Rare as Hens teeth.


Was in a show at east fortune and there was one in mora identical to yours, was it you?, nice colour, like it :thumb:


----------



## billyp

bluebro said:


> My daily driver
> 
> My weekend toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi john see the csl looks as dirty as ever


----------



## NorthernNick

weavers said:


> I have to say this is the most boring thread on detailing world. Every which car looks the same. the only difference is the wheels. Maybe its me, I live in the silicon valley and everyone drives a BMW or a Mercedes. Every which 3 series, 5 series, m class, E class, C class looks the exact same. Theres not a single inspirational line or detail in the whole design. Same thing with Porsche. However, every one of these care are nice to look at and I would be proud if I owned one, largely just because of how they drive. These are status cars.
> 
> IMO the older BMWs from the 70s and 80s are so cute and sexy. I love the 2002. They are just so great, the design is daring and edgy. Unlike todays which are so forgettable and just boring. I get it, "don't fix what ain't broke." Atleast Japanese cars attempt to be daring, sometimes its horrible, but other times amazing, the nsx, recently made hyundai(they copy German designs, but they are flamboyant and tasteful), GTr, skyline, ect.












If you don't like it, get out and watch your Jap threads. :wave:
Why bother sitting through and reading something if you don't like it?
geez.


----------



## zippo

BMW Must be doing something right. They sold 128,874 BMW & Mini in the first 9 months of the year.Which translates to 8.3% of all new car sales in the UK. Weavers i think your in the minority matey


----------



## Lewisredfern001

Love this thread. incidently my 3 series coupe is up for sale. i will be replacing it with another though, Just not sure whether to get an 330Ci or save for an M3. the individual on the previous pages is perfect.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Save for the M - different part of speech altogether. :thumb:

The 330 engines had problems with coil packs etc.


----------



## Archer189

billyp said:


> Was in a show at east fortune and there was one in mora identical to yours, was it you?, nice colour, like it :thumb:


Yes that was me.


----------



## NorthernNick

Lewisredfern001 said:


> Love this thread. incidently my 3 series coupe is up for sale. i will be replacing it with another though, Just not sure whether to get an 330Ci or save for an M3. the individual on the previous pages is perfect.


Deffo go for the M3..if fuel becomes a problem or weather..invest in something economical and FWD for less 'm3 worthy' journeys?


----------



## NorthernNick

zippo said:


> BMW Must be doing something right. They sold 128,874 BMW & Mini in the first 9 months of the year.Which translates to 8.3% of all new car sales in the UK. Weavers i think your in the minority matey


pwned :thumb::thumb:

also..salford? we deffo need a meet sometime! :driver:


----------



## Slick-

Insanely beautiful cars you all got there!

This is my e36 2.5i, it doesen't compare with what you guys have here but i'm really happy with it.


----------



## NorthernNick

^you kiddin' man? thats lovely!!


----------



## Lewisredfern001

northernfez said:


> Deffo go for the M3..if fuel becomes a problem or weather..invest in something economical and FWD for less 'm3 worthy' journeys?


Ive got a little fiesta to run to and from work in. put my beemer up for sale yesterday. we shall see what the new year brings


----------



## zippo

Slick- said:


> Insanely beautiful cars you all got there!
> 
> This is my e36 2.5i, it doesen't compare with what you guys have here but i'm really happy with it.


That has to be one of the best colours Ive seen on any car let alone a BMW .It looks stunning :argie::argie:

This is my e36 2.5i, *it doesen't compare with what you guys have *here but i'm really happy with it.

I'd reckon your car would be able to more than hold its own over here mate :thumb:

Daz


----------



## zippo

northernfez said:


> pwned :thumb::thumb:
> 
> also..salford? we deffo need a meet sometime! :driver:


I'm in little hulton ,near the Police station .I'm up to my neck in hospital appointments for the next week or so but after that when ever suites you matey.
What part of our vast metropolis do you hale from .


----------



## braymond141

Maybe Weavers can get into this...



















http://ipccomputers.org/gallery/

:thumb:


----------



## NorthernNick

zippo said:


> I'm in little hulton ,near the Police station .I'm up to my neck in hospital appointments for the next week or so but after that when ever suites you matey.
> What part of our vast metropolis do you hale from .


im not free till summer time anyway due to uni buddy..and should have my bm by then :thumb:
When im home i reside in rochdale :buffer:


----------



## ITHAQVA

northernfez said:


> ^you kiddin' man? thats lovely!!


+1 :thumb: We like :thumb:


----------



## Leopold

Here's my old e36 325ise


----------



## NorthernNick

braymond141 said:


> Maybe Weavers can get into this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ipccomputers.org/gallery/
> 
> :thumb:


i LOVE prefacelifts when the corners are left amber!
mind filling us in on the spec matey? looks like an M3 from the spoiler on the back with Recaro CS seats? :argie:


----------



## Nef

My old 330. Recently sold.


----------



## braymond141

northernfez said:


> i LOVE prefacelifts when the corners are left amber!
> mind filling us in on the spec matey? looks like an M3 from the spoiler on the back with Recaro CS seats? :argie:


M3s never had a facelift, but E46 3-Series wise; agreed! It's a 2002 M3. I swap the ambers and OE clears in and out when I get bored of one look. I also have the chrome kidney/gills to swap out the black. Currently the car is running clears, chrome, and a CSL boot.

Seats are Recaro Pole Positions in leather.

What are you planning to get?


----------



## jimmy1989

cant believe there hasn't been any new z4's yet!!


----------



## NorthernNick

braymond141 said:


> M3s never had a facelift, but E46 3-Series wise; agreed! It's a 2002 M3. I swap the ambers and OE clears in and out when I get bored of one look. I also have the chrome kidney/gills to swap out the black. Currently the car is running clears, chrome, and a CSL boot.
> 
> Seats are Recaro Pole Positions in leather.
> 
> What are you planning to get?


ah so you changed to the CSL boot? nice! got a pic?
im looking at a 318 sport as im only 20 and insurance is high - around may.
CSL boot and M3 bonnet are on my big spend list..with ambers and grills too 

Hopefully will be able to get a nice red, deep blue or graphite with black leather..that'd make my day! M3 in the future though :lol::lol:


----------



## green-blood

My favourite car, ran this e32 750, all 5 litre v12 of it for a couple of years. We had to trade it in for our s-max when the third sprog arrived. Miss this bus so much, so much power, poise....soooo smooth





































A couple of years later i am back in a BMW, only one third of the cylinders though. E36 318is.


----------



## Mafoo

My Sterling Grey Z4R 3.0SE with many subtle mods.


----------



## Derekh929

Mafoo said:


> My Sterling Grey Z4R 3.0SE with many subtle mods.


Great motor and loving your pic great way you have shot that in great moody shot


----------



## Slick-

northernfez said:


> ^you kiddin' man? thats lovely!!





zippo said:


> That has to be one of the best colours Ive seen on any car let alone a BMW .It looks stunning :argie::argie:
> 
> This is my e36 2.5i, *it doesen't compare with what you guys have *here but i'm really happy with it.
> 
> I'd reckon your car would be able to more than hold its own over here mate :thumb:
> 
> Daz





ITHAQVA said:


> +1 :thumb: We like :thumb:


Thank you very much guys! You made me feel better with your comments .


----------



## DonB

My last car, a 318is in Steel Blue.


















And my current car, 325i Sport in Topaz Blue


----------



## ianspeedy

weavers said:


> I have to say this is the most boring thread on detailing world. Every which car looks the same. the only difference is the wheels. Maybe its me, I live in the silicon valley and everyone drives a BMW or a Mercedes. Every which 3 series, 5 series, m class, E class, C class looks the exact same. Theres not a single inspirational line or detail in the whole design. Same thing with Porsche. However, every one of these care are nice to look at and I would be proud if I owned one, largely just because of how they drive. These are status cars.
> 
> IMO the older BMWs from the 70s and 80s are so cute and sexy. I love the 2002. They are just so great, the design is daring and edgy. Unlike todays which are so forgettable and just boring. I get it, "don't fix what ain't broke." Atleast Japanese cars attempt to be daring, sometimes its horrible, but other times amazing, the nsx, recently made hyundai(they copy German designs, but they are flamboyant and tasteful), GTr, skyline, ect.


If you don't like these , go to the doctors and have them check for a pulse :thumb:
































































Although it was a rally car , it was kept nice and clean :thumb:


----------



## NorthernNick

DonB said:


> My last car, a 318is in Steel Blue.


what induction system you running on that e46 mate? looks nice on the right just there.

Ian, that is one stunning rally slag :thumb:


----------



## DonB

northernfez said:


> what induction system you running on that e46 mate? looks nice on the right just there.


It does add a little bit of carbon to the engine bay alright.

It's a Simota (gruppe m replica) that uses a cone filter within the heat shield. Makes a great roar past 3k revs


----------



## NorthernNick

lovely!
Always wondered about using a cone filter in these cars.
Got any pics with a lil more detail of the simota mate?


----------



## cleslie

My 2003 320D which I've owned since 2007. Great little work horse.


----------



## braymond141

northernfez said:


> ah so you changed to the CSL boot? nice! got a pic?
> im looking at a 318 sport as im only 20 and insurance is high - around may.
> CSL boot and M3 bonnet are on my big spend list..with ambers and grills too
> 
> Hopefully will be able to get a nice red, deep blue or graphite with black leather..that'd make my day! M3 in the future though :lol::lol:


I haven't taken too many pictures since the nice ones I posted. This is all I have of the lid at the moment. Keep it mind I haven't painted it yet. The Vorsteiner carbon fiber weave is flawless as-is.



















I love the E46, but don't limit yourself to just that body style. The E36 is a great car as well, and cheaper to thrash. Good luck on your future purchase.


----------



## NorthernNick

^both beautiful mate 
yeah i have considered e46 and e36 (e30 too) but the 46 seems to be the best for me as a daily for comfort and modern features.
might get an e36 to play with in future though haha!


----------



## TheKeano

LOVE the E46 above, such a nice colour too!


----------



## Mafoo

Derekh929 said:


> Great motor and loving your pic great way you have shot that in great moody shot


Cheers mate. A lot of camera setup meddling to get this shot.

It was one of 12 shots that will adorn the official Z4 Forum 2012 calender so well chuffed.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ITHAQVA

Slick- said:


> Thank you very much guys! You made me feel better with your comments .


Your welcome mate, for me its appreciation of a marque, i don't give monkeys about how old or new it is or the spec, i truly appreciate BMW's but also other makes of all types/ages that have been looked after :thumb:

I do have a fond love for the older BMW's though, especially E46, E36 & E30's, i had two E36's & loved em to bits :thumb:

As far as I'm concerned, a Racing Tank is a Racing Tank & i love em :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## [FIN]Dani

My E46 330i Touring M-Sport II '02:























































*CLICK to see:*


----------



## NorthernNick

^sleeeeek!
what is that hiding in the passenger footwell?


----------



## alxg

Here's a shaky rear end shot  of my old 123d Coupe, my god it was quick but I really won't miss it in the white stuff!!

Bambi on ice anyone??!!










I'll try and put more up when i find the other pics


----------



## alxg

northernfez said:


> what is that hiding in the passenger footwell?


That is a heater unless I am mistaken.

Great photo skills in the post too :thumb:


----------



## [FIN]Dani

northernfez said:


> ^sleeeeek!
> what is that hiding in the passenger footwell?


Thanks!
It's interior heater, in Finland we can have -30ºC in winter morning so :thumb:
I have engine heater too, it heat up the engine oil.


----------



## NorthernNick

ooh, got a pic of that one?
never seen these in cars before..only used the the stock ones!


----------



## DonB

northernfez said:


> lovely!
> Always wondered about using a cone filter in these cars.
> Got any pics with a lil more detail of the simota mate?


Nothing really detailed...just the filter from the other side, and out of the car:


----------



## NorthernNick

nice little addition mate! checked the prices on those and the gruppe M couterparts..ouuch!


----------



## DonB

northernfez said:


> nice little addition mate! checked the prices on those and the gruppe M couterparts..ouuch!


Yep, the Simota is alot more affordable..and I picked mine up used, so was even cheaper


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

A little rebuild of an M3 I did in the Summer.


























































































































































I never got to completly finish it as it sold so fast. Even as a Cat C write off.

All panels and parts were gunuine BMW, the rear panel was from the factory for a full £500.00.


----------



## ay4alex

Mums.. after a winter detail


_AJS1401 by .:alx:., on Flickr

_AJS1422 by .:alx:., on Flickr

_AJS1366 by .:alx:., on Flickr


----------



## samjordan100

My 635CSI Highline in Dolphin Grey, 1 previous owner, 64,000 miles. Took ages to find a nice one, will never sell it! My dad had one in the early 90s and have loved them ever since!


----------



## ay4alex

samjordan100 said:


> My 635CSI Highline in Dolphin Grey, 1 previous owner, 64,000 miles. Took ages to find a nice one, will never sell it! My dad had one in the early 90s and have loved them ever since!


Always Loved those headlight wipers :thumb:


----------



## mr.babz

one of my old 325i E30s


----------



## Anzafin

So, I was giving my car a full detail this weekend and snapped some photos in the middle of process. The car is presented here after polishing, all bare naked, no waxes or anything on surface.
GTechnic C1 and CarPro CQuartz were put on later :thumb:.























































Couple of pics taken later at the evening when heading home.










Nice cluster, eh? 



















Happy New Year everyone!

- Antti -


----------



## david g

Love the angel eyes :thumb:


----------



## NorthernNick

Anzafin said:


> So, I was giving my car a full detail this weekend and snapped some photos in the middle of process. The car is presented here after polishing, all bare naked, no waxes or anything on surface.
> GTechnic C1 and CarPro CQuartz were put on later :thumb:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> - Antti -


BEAUTIFUL car mate!! Honestly one of the best 5's ive seen! :thumb:

How do you get on detailing your car in such low temps?


----------



## Danno1975

Oh yeah, that is awesome. I am so getting me the white interior lamp pack now


----------



## Anzafin

Thanks everyone! 



northernfez said:


> BEAUTIFUL car mate!! Honestly one of the best 5's ive seen! :thumb:
> 
> How do you get on detailing your car in such low temps?


I was doing the job in a garage, of course. I just backed the car out to catch the last moments of the sunlight.

- Antti -


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Lucky chap, is that a BIG radiator I can see on the back wall of the garage?


----------



## Anzafin

slim_boy_fat said:


> Lucky chap, is that a BIG radiator I can see on the back wall of the garage?


Yes it is, and there's another on the side wall as well .

- Antti -


----------



## NorthernNick

lovely stuff mate, genuinely love that


----------



## DonB

That E60 is stunning, making me want a DA polisher even more when I see those kind of results. :argie:

Went and did some cleaning yesterday, Collinite still holding up, need another tub soon


----------



## 328i-sport-ross




----------



## bimmerjam




----------



## staddly

Here's a selection of ones I have owned.............(first one my current)


----------



## Pugland53

bimmerjam said:


>


Is that the lake between Snowdon and Beddgelert?


----------



## Alan H

My old E30 325i in Bronzit Beige Metallic....


----------



## Alan H

And from another angle....


----------



## shaziman

My Fleet:

1993 325i Coupe in Alpine White 2









1996 318iS Coupe in Maroon









1995 318iS coupe in Hellrot (sorry this was a parts car!)









1991 325i SEA in Brilliant Rot









1995 M3 4 Door 3.0L in Daytona Violet









1994 320i Coupe in Boston Green









and Finally 1999 323 Sport Touring in Alpine White 3


----------



## 123quackers

my old girl


----------



## bimmerjam

Pugland53 said:


> Is that the lake between Snowdon and Beddgelert?


No idea lol, the GPS is not working in that area for some reason and even if it did I would not remember the name of those places...

It is in Snowdonia alright, after this spot as far as I remember.

Beautiful landscape for sure.


----------



## mbateman

My M3 CS.

























Needs a proper detail!


----------



## Ben1413

Here is my 2003 320d Sport:



















Ben


----------



## Hincey

My old 318is Alpina replica

















My new 320d









Need some more decent pics of the new one...!

Hincey


----------



## Mike k

Love the angel eyes on the newer bmws. Want them on my e46 but don't want to make it look like ive chavved it up as everyone knows they didnt come with them and every aftermarket ones ive seen always look gash.


----------



## Danno1975

Nah do it, ssdd Motorsport do a great set of cfls, I had them on my old 330 M sport and the were the business. Better than the oem orange on my new E90 till I changed em to white LED. Harder to fit them on facelift E46's.








http://www.ssdd-motorsport.com/show_sub_cat.php?cat_id=2&sub_cat_id=2


----------



## NorthernNick

Hincey said:


> Need some more decent pics of the new one...!
> 
> Hincey


Very nice! Do like a nice e92(/92) m sport


----------



## Mike k

They look good actually Danno, maybe all the ones ive seen before have been cheap kits. 
Yeah ive heard they're harder to fit on facelifts, why is that do you know at all? Guess what, mines a facelift lol


----------



## Danno1975

The headlight is factory sealed, seen threads where guys have to soften the sealant up in the oven and then open them up. You can pay people to do it though and it's worth it as it looks really cool on the e46 face lift.


----------



## Mike k

Yeah think i would get someone to as its down to them then if they break anything lol. 

Any recommendations? or have you just heard of people getting them fitted rather than doing it themselves.


----------



## Danno1975

Go on e46 fanatics, or evotechnik. Teddy at SSDd is a great guy, he might be able to suggest someone too. Also these guys fit, but I've not seen the rings in the flesh. http://www.mstyle.co.uk/acatalog/info_D04AE024.html

If you've not got Xenons you could get a decent projector style unit with the rings built in too.


----------



## braymond141

Mike k said:


> They look good actually Danno, maybe all the ones ive seen before have been cheap kits.
> Yeah ive heard they're harder to fit on facelifts, why is that do you know at all? Guess what, mines a facelift lol


that only applies to facelift coupes 2004+ (might be 03 for uk) not facelift sedans.


----------



## Danno1975

I'm pretty sure it applies to saloon and coupe.


----------



## Mindis

My 525i


----------



## jazmo

mine


----------



## bladeneo

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/stp61441.jpg/









heres mine 325ci


----------



## PG325

Here's mine, had her 2 years now.


----------



## j3ggo

*My Wife's 116i 2.0*

My Wife's 116i 2.0 13k miles


----------



## dhiren_motilal

Need a deposit for my place so had to let her go. 525i M Sport.


----------



## dhiren_motilal

looks like a 325is!?



ted11 said:


>


----------



## dhiren_motilal

Love the colour, PIMPING to the max



Slick- said:


> Insanely beautiful cars you all got there!
> 
> This is my e36 2.5i, it doesen't compare with what you guys have here but i'm really happy with it.


----------



## B005TED-G

My 335i


----------



## greener




----------



## Keith_Lane

Fantastic looking in that colour greener:thumb:


----------



## Anzafin

A little update; new side grilles (semi-CF) and angel eyes (10W CREE LEDs).






























- Antti -


----------



## Danno1975

That red e36 saloon is probably the nicest BM I've seen. It just looks so right.


----------



## verbarthe

zippo said:


> That has to be one of the best colours Ive seen on any car let alone a BMW .It looks stunning :argie::argie:
> 
> This is my e36 2.5i, *it doesen't compare with what you guys have *here but i'm really happy with it.
> 
> I'd reckon your car would be able to more than hold its own over here mate :thumb:
> 
> Daz


One of the nicest E36 S I ve seen :thumb:


----------



## Po*Low*

Heres my old E46 Compact which ive just sold due to a 6 month ban  So now saving for a Mercedes C-Class 

When i 1st got her after spending a day detailing her,

















And how i got her before i sold her


----------



## MazdaRX8

Ill get some better ones later, these are just the few I had to hand.


----------



## oz7

Anzafin said:


> A little update; new side grilles (semi-CF) and angel eyes (10W CREE LEDs).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Antti -


What kind of LED's are those? 10W w5w that plug in the standard connectors and are visible in daylight? I put some 5w w5w with 5 led's and they are invisible in the day.

Few pics of my car. Jet black 530xi


----------



## Short1e

*Parked up at work.. So excuse the background*










*And one parked at home*










*And one with the M3 rear spoiler on*


----------



## Anzafin

oz7 said:


> What kind of LED's are those? 10W w5w that plug in the standard connectors and are visible in daylight? I put some 5w w5w with 5 led's and they are invisible in the day.


I have xenon headlights and their angel eyes bulb/leds are different compared to angel eyes of the non-xenon headlights.

These are the leds I have: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200695187988?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648#ht_6120wt_1396

- Antti -


----------



## Derekh929

PG325 said:


> Here's mine, had her 2 years now.


Simply stunning i want one


----------



## Danno1975

Anzafin said:


> I have xenon headlights and their angel eyes bulb/leds are different compared to angel eyes of the non-xenon headlights.
> 
> These are the leds I have: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200695187...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648#ht_6120wt_1396
> 
> - Antti -


Anzafins five is awesome.

Re brighter rings, Google about, there's a hid xenon ring kit now too. I have the Cree LEDs in my three only 6w but they are visible in the day  not as bright as the 2011 threes but double the brightness of the stnd rings, the hid kit is apparently as bright as the 2011 beemers. That said its gonna be a mod as you need to get the ballast etc in as I'm assuming you'll need to power your rings direct so some cutting the light covers too so it's a no for me, I hate that level of ****ing about, was bad enough having to jack the car up and remove the wheel arch. Got to do it again next weekend to fit my new xenon effect main beam lamps (stupid designed Xenons  )

http://www.alpinemss.com/product_p/hidan.htm

I've just bought a Daeos/vista harness from the states to allow me to have the rings as proper DRL (i.e. rears off rings on) and keep my Xenons on auto. Was lucky to get the last one in the world (seemingly) as its out of production now....

It's plug and play too, well plug and splice!!.

love LEDs, just replaced the manky yellow sides on our cooper s with a 6 Cree led lamp set and the rear number plates on the mini and bmw with a similar set up. Looks much smarter and more modern .

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyJNotts

My latest, 330d M-Sport (not yet detailed) and the beginning of a new project:


















Just sold this:


















And sorry about this but couldn't resist posting a couple of my old babies:


----------



## m00k

Other halfs m3 individual... sorry only crappy iphone snaps!!


----------



## verbarthe

My 330 Vert


----------



## Diesel Tom

Our 2 bmw's fully detailed


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Lovely 5er there, I'd have the 'Ring sticker off though.....just personal preference of course. Car's a credit to you. :thumb:


----------



## Alfa GTV

Changing some wheels around


----------



## Fraser

BMW Z4 Sport...


----------



## cfherd

MazdaRX8 said:


> Ill get some better ones later, these are just the few I had to hand.


Whats the sat nav system you have installed there? Doesn't look factory?


----------



## cfherd

Here's my 1er post detail wearing the awesome Dodo SN.


----------



## BMW Shortie

My 320 M sport


----------



## jay_bmw

my clubsport on the left


----------



## adolfitovr6

another pic of my old 323 TI M

you dont know how much i miss it


----------



## indy

some awesome BMW's on here!!!

heres one of my old ones after an attempt at "detail" ing! :buffer: :wall:



>


----------



## astonhold

My M3 CS after it was detailed


----------



## twitchDC5

My E46 318


----------



## OM3N

I'll play too!


----------



## ITHAQVA

twitchDC5 said:


> My E46 318


Love the alloys, i remember Breyton used to make some stunners for the E36 that looked a bit like yours :thumb: :argie:


----------



## honkytonkman187

my weekend toy (I hope this works)


----------



## Mr_Hanky

My 530D..she only comes out when the sun sets.....a bit like a prostitute.


----------



## athol

Some lovely motors, loving Cueballs old red 5 series !


----------



## robertdon777

My old e36 323i Sport Tourer

Boo Hoo, miss this sooooo much. My next car will be another BMW


----------



## robertdon777

Bro inlaws, now selling - very very nice car


----------



## Tabbs

here is my 318is gone through a few changes
bought like this








first of few wheels changes








lights...clears and fogs
















then lower








then another wheel change








and another








and finally
NOW


----------



## deano_uk

Ready for a proper sort out in the next few weeks.

IMG_0282 by Deanoz_100, on Flickr


----------



## ckeir.02mh




----------



## OldskoolRS

My work car 320d SE 'Exclusive' Touring. About 7 weeks old, gave it a claying, SRP and then WetGlaze 2.0 and 476S yesterday. Interior is gorgious in cream leather and glossy 'wood' dash trim.

My weekend 'toy' that I've had 3 weeks now is undergoing a progressive detail of all parts including the underneath and arches (soon). Only done the bodywork by hand so far, wheels, underbonnet and interior. But will go over it with my rotary and selection of Menz polishes, plus WG2.0 and 476S to replace the current quick hand job  of SRP, Blackhole and AG EGP.


----------



## walker1967

My old man's X5 which I drive when he's not looking :lol:


----------



## Danno1975

robertdon777 said:


> My old e36 323i Sport Tourer
> 
> Boo Hoo, miss this sooooo much. My next car will be another BMW


very very nice

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## flipm3

Now this is my kind of thread! Here are mine:

2009 BMW E90 M3 | Melbourne Red | Speed Cloth | DCT
2002 BMW E46 M3 | Jet Black | Black Nappa | 6MT


----------



## fizzle86

^^ GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGrrrrrrrreat taste there :thumb:

Have seen the e46 on some other forums, interesting wheel choice 

E90 M3's are such a sleeper car


----------



## Derekh929

robertdon777 said:


> My old e36 323i Sport Tourer
> 
> Boo Hoo, miss this sooooo much. My next car will be another BMW


Fantastic example


----------



## Danno1975

Derekh929 said:


> Fantastic example


Totally, that car is stunning. Used to have an e36 coupe with the silver grey sport interior, and it never looked that good. That said all we doing is making the guy sad as he's sold it


----------



## Derekh929

Danno1975 said:


> Totally, that car is stunning. Used to have an e36 coupe with the silver grey sport interior, and it never looked that good. That said all we doing is making the guy sad as he's sold it


Yes i know but we all learn by our mistakes :thumb:


----------



## Mike k

What product would achieve that nice clean satin finish in the engine bay like that e36 touring? 

Looks an amazing car.


----------



## jay_bmw

My shed with the temp rims


----------



## Bowler

Nice Shed


----------



## mistryn

My 335D E92 (apologies for phone camera pics)


----------



## jay_bmw

Nice mistryn - i had a 325i that looked the same back when i was 21, lovley car but got my own place now


----------



## mjn

Not super clean......but....


----------



## NoisyGriff




----------



## slim_boy_fat




----------



## Denzle

*Fritz*

My E39 525d


----------



## fizzle86

Very nice  CS spoiler? Is it a CS



jay_bmw said:


> My shed with the temp rims


Stunning, had 2 CSL's in at the same time not too long ago and another due in few weeks, gorgeous car.....someday....someday..... 



NoisyGriff said:


>


----------



## jay_bmw

fizzle86 said:


> Very nice  CS spoiler? Is it a CS


Cheers , yeah it's a CS - these are only temp rims - new ones this afternoon hopefully


----------



## davewhitt

not yet detailed


----------



## Danno1975

davewhitt said:


> not yet detailed


Nice

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## teamdirtydog

Not detailed yet only had a couple of weeks.

E39 530i sport

Sent from my S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dave777

M5 Tourings are such amazing 'Q' cars, I would love one!


----------



## steve from wath

not mine simon tabbs

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=274206


----------



## Steve220

My new Z4M i pick up in a week  Can't wait!!


----------



## dailly92

My mum's 3.0i X5 work horse


----------



## MiniMart

Heres mine......

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## robertdon777

Mike k said:


> What product would achieve that nice clean satin finish in the engine bay like that e36 touring?
> 
> Looks an amazing car.


Autoglym Rubber and Vinyl

Clean the engine bay with Autoglym engine de-greaser then dry off. Spray Rubber and Vinyl all over and leave about 30mins then just a wipe over with a cloth for a satin as new look finish.

It was a fantastic car, yes bits went wrong with it but that was part of the fun of owning an older BMW.


----------



## essjay




----------



## flipm3

*2009 BMW E90 M3 - Melbourne Red*

Auto Finesse Lather
Auto Finesse Citrus Power
Auto Finesse Oblitarate
Auto Finesse Imperial
Auto Finesse Satin
Auto Finesse Mercury
Auto Finesse Crystal
Auto Finesse Revive
Auto Finesse Rejuvenate
Auto Finesse Tough Coat
Auto Finesse Desire

*Before*



























*After*


----------



## Jammy J

Some stunning motors here.



weemaco said:


> 325d my effort...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for a 21 year old


Aye but i bet its on finance though!


----------



## DMH-01

My 335...


----------



## Knighty1884

My kind of post....

E46 330 & E92 M3 Edition









E34 518









E90 320d


----------



## Cisteve

not had a full on chance to give the little e46 a big detail recently but here's one! Just had too much on with working, cars, holiday coming up!

but soon there will be some updates......of a couple of new additions to the fleet!:thumb: an e39 530d m-sport (still not got any pics as of yet) and the mini is going when the new Black edition A3 sportback gets here!:driver: (Came into the port last week and they were just organising a transport order to get it up to aberdeen, and once it registered i get to go and pick it up!.....except were away on holiday for 3 Weeks on wednesday so its probably going to have to wait till i get back!


----------



## JwilliamsM

My m3 only had it just over a month. Just needs the wheels refurbed and im happy with it . Sone photos look different as i fiddled with some settings


----------



## CliveP

^^^^ Looks sweet my friend!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## tangledmonkey

jayz_son said:


> My m3 only had it just over a month. Just needs the wheels refurbed and im happy with it . Sone photos look different as i fiddled with some settings


Very nice! Like the colour, dont think I've seen that before


----------



## Mr.Guru




----------



## JwilliamsM

tangledmonkey said:


> Very nice! Like the colour, dont think I've seen that before


Pheonix yellow. You'll either hate it or love it. I hated it to begin, then saw how good they can look when looked after.


----------



## Alfa GTV




----------



## W13sty

Heres a couple of the ci coupe.


----------



## mjn

Loving that Phoenix Yellow M3!


----------



## Dan Clark

Here's my small collection:

328i Sport: Avus Blue









328i Convertible Full M3 Rep: Montreal Blue









328i Sport: Montreal Blue









328i Sport: Artic Silver









530i with Sports pack added at factory: Techno Violet









740i Individual (can't remember what blue)









320d M Sport Touring: Sapphire Black









I like a nice BMW! :thumb:

Dan


----------



## Palmer02

my current ride


----------



## Palmer02




----------



## weemaco

Jammy J said:


> Some stunning motors here.
> 
> Aye but i bet its on finance though!


Paid outright fella, got her for a great price :thumb:


----------



## Eheis5

Ill throw some more pics up eventually :wave:


----------



## DonB

Coupe of recent (ish) shots!


----------



## The Pan Man

My E60 31000 Miles only 2004 530i Se.


----------



## saloonsean

My 5er, not bad for a 15 year old motor


----------



## j3ggo

Just worked out how to add photos


----------



## j3ggo




----------



## Steve220

After finally getting the car and cleaning her right up, i got some better pics


----------



## twitchDC5

Steve220 said:


> After finally getting the car and cleaning her right up, i got some better pics


that is stunning!


----------



## rf860

twitchDC5 - your wheels are awesome! Where did you get them?


----------



## mikeyc_123




----------



## Conqug

Steve220 said:


> After finally getting the car and cleaning her right up, i got some better pics


is that @ spey bay?


----------



## Steve220

Nope, it's at Lossie  thanks for the comments peeps


----------



## Steviet

My M3 Evo after a detail.


----------



## bigalj

Here's mine - E92 325i Coupe in Space Grey.

Nothing to write home about when compared to some of these beautiful machines...


----------



## sideswipe

*my old girl*

What do you think.....


----------



## Turkleton

My brothers 135i after a full polish and wax :argie:


----------



## Allan

My 320d. I have had this for a good few years now and plan on touching a few areas up over the winter. Working a lot has left it a little neglected recently  but managed to get it washed and waxed for winter at the weekend.


----------



## Estoril Sport

Not sure if Alpina cars are eligible, the colour is Alipna's own special 'Alpina blue'. The colour of the blue can look different depending on the light direction, slightly Iridescence, sometimes being indigo other times deep blue.

This particular Coupe is quite unique as there are less than 50 B3 Bi Turbo e92 (out of a total 270) were imported to the UK and this car being the part of the last 3 that were imported back on 2009 before the B3s Bi Turbo were introduced (this being the e92 facelift version). Plus some Alpina Bespoke interior extras which is the benefit of an Alpina.

The thinking mans M3! _why _

Max output (kW/hp/rpm) 360
Max torque (Nm/rpm)	500
Top speed (mph) 177
Acceleration 0-62 mph (sec) 4.7
Urban (mpg) 20.1
Extra-urban (mpg) 39.2
Road Tax £220!!!



















A good example of the Iridescence effect!


----------



## ClioToby

Now thats something you dont see every day!!!

4 doors are rare as hell. Couple that with Melbourne and those rims, winner!!

All my internets to you sir.


----------



## Trucksy




----------



## Gar050

No sure if this will work, but here's my e92 m3.
Sadly no longer owned due to expecting first baby in December.


----------



## ant1985

My E46 M3




























a pic from my trip in august this year


----------



## ClioToby

Trucksy said:


>


Snap 

How you finding the alloy wheels when it comes to cleaning (Assuming you actually drive your car like a man, and not a *****.










Few more Ive taken care of, am taking care of over the years.


----------



## Gleammachine

This is my 6th BMW and unfortunately the only one I have pictures of, the others were before the digital camera age.

I have about 100+ BMW marques in the works portfolio, but I won't bore you.

My humble ongoing project-


----------



## Gleammachine

sideswipe said:


>


Cool, that's some dish!!! I'm guessing they are the rarer 19" parra's?:thumb:


----------



## MonkeyP

My old car!


----------



## sideswipe

Gleammachine said:


> Cool, that's some dish!!! I'm guessing they are the rarer 19" parra's?:thumb:


oooh yes i love them,I previously had them on my touring too.


----------



## Miguel Pestana

Gleammachine said:


> This is my 6th BMW and unfortunately the only one I have pictures of, the others were before the digital camera age.
> 
> I have about 100+ BMW marques in the works portfolio, but I won't bore you.
> 
> My humble ongoing project-


Fantastic 5 Series :thumb: Looks like new :doublesho


----------



## scoobyc




----------



## SR06

*My e90 M3*


----------



## Trucksy

How you finding the alloy wheels when it comes to cleaning (Assuming you actually drive your car like a man, and not a *****. 

:lol:

I drive it properly, goes well with the traction off and in sport plus. I really like its predictable nature.

I find the brakes sqeel alot? And they produce a lot of dust.

I have Gtechniq wheel armour on and there a doodle to clean. Ezay brush and diluted AS smart wheels when they are really bad, but normaly just with a wheel mitt and Gwash they come up fine.

How are you finding it?

What do you think of the car???

Tim


----------



## Estoril Sport

Trucksy said:


> How you finding the alloy wheels when it comes to cleaning (Assuming you actually drive your car like a man, and not a *****.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I have Gtechniq wheel armour on and there a doodle to clean.
> 
> Tim


Pic of my front alloy after a sesion at Silverstone.
























I too use Gtechniq wheel armour makes it much easier to clean afterwards!


----------



## Jon Bee

little coupe


----------



## horico

Old 330....


































Current M.


----------



## mikeyc_123

My new toy.. But needs a good :buffer:


----------



## Mike k

ClioToby said:


> Snap
> 
> Few more Ive taken care of, am taking care of over the years.


What's the name of this colour do you know?


----------



## Black.MB

Not mine, but some of ones I detailed. :buffer::thumb:


----------



## rossmuir1978

320d M sport just after a wee wash, soon to be replaced with an A5 black edition.


----------



## mjn

Mike k said:


> What's the name of this colour do you know?


Looks to be Velvet Blue.


----------



## ClioToby

Mike k said:


> What's the name of this colour do you know?


Not sure. Defo not Le Mans, think its interlagos blue.

not velvet blue.

Was topped with C1


----------



## Adamwebb

Thought i would share my BMW the photos were taken at the children in need cruise at the weekend.


----------



## badman gee

mine and my mates:




























:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Anzafin

My new racing tank that replaced the beloved E60 530d!
Needs a good detail though haha :buffer:!










- Antti -


----------



## Jason M5

Another one of my M5


----------



## zippo

Anzafin said:


> My new racing tank that replaced the beloved E60 530d!
> Needs a good detail though haha :buffer:!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Antti -


you have surprised me Antti i never thought you'd part with the E60 after all the time and money you invested in her. Smart new car by the way :thumb:
Darren


----------



## gkerr4

great thread - i love BMW's - last 5 cars, with the exception of a Merc C220CDI in 2010 which i hated so much i only kept for 5 months!

anyway - 318i:


first day3 by gkerr4, on Flickr

then a newer 318i company car ( and a little peak of my wife's BMW Mini!)


Untitled by gkerr4, on Flickr

then probably my favourite - a Facelift E46 M-Sport coupe - LOVED this car!


Untitled by gkerr4, on Flickr


Untitled by gkerr4, on Flickr

then I had a merc for 5 months - best forgotten becuase i traded it for this E91 325d M-Sport Tourer:


Untitled by gkerr4, on Flickr


Untitled by gkerr4, on Flickr

and my latest car which i picked up last weekend - a F10 5-series. It's a 3ltr Diesel auto in SE trim with 19's and hi-gloss shadowline. Its not as tight handling as the old E91, with it being an SE and not a sport, but it is much more comfortable. This is after a quick ONR wash and a quick application of Carpro ReLoad. Looks great!


Untitled by gkerr4, on Flickr


Untitled by gkerr4, on Flickr


----------



## Hasan1




----------



## Porkypig

Here is / was mine. Worst thing I eer had to do was sell it...


----------



## Porkypig

Johnnyopolis said:


> It looked that dirty when you came to see me a couple of years ago in it !!


Oh chr1st i think i've cum....


----------



## Porkypig

dazzagt said:


> My old baby  only been a few months and miss it ( Hence a few pics )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a dirty one !
> 
> :


Sorry, wrong post.... Now I've .... :argie:


----------



## Anzafin

M5 2005 Silverstone II:










Project log: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Anzafin-Flat-Eric-Motoring/304176036348630

- Antti -


----------



## bildo




----------



## ianfinny

heres my old e90 320d


----------



## mirdif64

E30 M3, had it 16 years now but it will soon have a new owner.
Know I will regret this.


----------



## mirdif64

The M3's big brother (not very good pictures though), the E24 M635 CSi
Had it 18 years now.


----------



## Alan5072

My E46 330 ci M sport in the snow


----------



## CGRD

My 335


----------



## TopSport+

like 335:thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM

mirdif64 said:


> E30 M3, had it 16 years now but it will soon have a new owner.
> Know I will regret this.


very very very nice:thumb:


----------



## HAVEN40




----------



## G105ALY

This is ours; it's about to have a major overhaul next week!


----------



## TubbyTwo

Some nice looking cars here folks. I have a serious soft spot for a 535D M-Sport at the moment.


----------



## ClioToby




----------



## Jammy J

^ Thats gorgeous.


----------



## Kriminal




----------



## DMH-01




----------



## Deeg

Just purchased, full Paint correction planned very shortly...


----------



## R7KY D




----------



## RhysT21




----------



## Dirty rag

mine 
ive got a treat instore for her next weekend [email protected] first time ive machined polished a car "excited "


----------



## lord vader

Here is my M


----------



## JwilliamsM

lord vader said:


> Here is my M


never seen a phoenix yellow e9x in the flesh, looking good


----------



## Dirty rag

Loving this thread &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Kriminal

Here's a pic I took of mine Yesterday...


----------



## Anzafin

2005 M5 .










- Antti -


----------



## M3V8EDD

Heres my 58 plate Silverstone Blue M3 DCT


----------



## Dannbodge

My Techno-Violet 328i Sport 


E36 328i by Dann Bowdery, on Flickr


E36 Front Corner by Dann Bowdery, on Flickr


----------



## Blackmondie

Here"s my 320d


----------



## JwilliamsM

jayz_son said:


> never seen a phoenix yellow e9x in the flesh, looking good


Me neither, looks awesome! Love my PY


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Not mine, but snapped this beauty that I hired earlier this week.

BMW X5 M-Sport 3.0L


----------



## rf860

Why did you hire that?


----------



## Derekh929

rf860 said:


> Why did you hire that?


I bet he was trying to impress an upper class lady ,  he told her the Golf was his mums:thumb:


----------



## Rundie

Mine, need some better pics. 40d


----------



## rf860

Derekh929 said:


> I bet he was trying to impress an upper class lady ,  he told her the Golf was his mums:thumb:


Lol! Just seems an odd thing to do when you own a car ?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

rf860 said:


> Why did you hire that?


It was to transport 6 people to a wedding & I wanted to arrive in style (whilst making it a cheaper ride than say a Range Rover!)



Derekh929 said:


> I bet he was trying to impress an upper class lady ,  he told her the Golf was his mums:thumb:


:lol: The Golf 'got a break' this week when I had the X5 but still remaining loyal to the Germans!  



rf860 said:


> Lol! Just seems an odd thing to do when you own a car ?


It's nice to treat yourself occasionally & hire it for a nice occasion which is what the whole pint of it was.


----------



## Derekh929

rf860 said:


> Lol! Just seems an odd thing to do when you own a car ?


Nothing odd about Golf fan  just likes to do things the unconventional way to be different I assume, nothing wrong with that though:thumb:


----------



## Nath

Just picked up my new baby. Now to decide what to use on it


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Nice, is that the 520 SE?


----------



## ted11

screen capture software


----------



## Starscream

Few new ones


----------



## J13MEX

Mine (sorry, it rained and got dusty before I could take pics after a detail)


----------



## AbvRS




----------



## puntohgt77

Wifes 1 series. :thumb:



At the detailers :buffer:


----------



## davo3587

*E36*

My old faithful.


----------



## davo3587




----------



## turboDean

My old 330cd










And my current M3 Vert:


----------



## mouthyman

heres mine


----------



## JwilliamsM

any excuse


----------



## Phil K




----------



## Exotica

730d in Michigan Blue







image hosting 20mb


----------



## Jon_Polish

One of my 135i


----------



## mjn

On the Italian side of the Great St. Bernard Pass


----------



## Bowler

*Weekend toy*


----------



## kermnitz

My wee z4 coupe


----------



## tricky tree

My E87..


----------



## Poohbore

My f31 2 weeks old today !


----------



## carl robson

1996 318is coupe


----------



## TimGTi

Just after having the roof refreshed by Beau Technique, recommended.


----------



## Exotica

TimGTi said:


> Just after having the roof refreshed by Beau Technique, recommended.


Very smart, I must have one of these .


----------



## Davide82

My 120d Msport coupe


----------



## maigrait

Those m-sport coupes look very nice indeed, much better than the hatchbacks...


----------



## Brad-Smith

My e46 Compact 316ti


----------



## 204driver

My alpine white bmw m135i.


----------



## Beancounter

Some nice looking BM's here.:thumb: Just sold my RR Sport and purchased a 520D MSport in Carbon Black, 7 long weeks until delivery 
Will miss the RRS.......but I'm not going to miss the fuel/service costs :lol:


----------



## Maniac

Might have posted this before? Can't remember.. getting old.


----------



## powelly

My Alpina C2 2.7, still a work in progress.

















As she is currently, still awaiting the front spoiler to be re painted......AGAIN!!!


----------



## O.C.D.

My first BMW - E91 320D MSport Estate. A big improvement on my previous Mk4 Golf - loving it! 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jan1111

Not mine, but I took a ride in this today 

new m6. 560hp. price 194.000€


----------



## O.C.D.

That's a great pic of a lovely car Jan! Is it yours?


----------



## Exotica

O.C.D. said:


> That's a great pic of a lovely car Jan! Is it yours?


Read it


----------



## Beancounter

jan1111 said:


> *Not mine*, but I took a ride in this today





O.C.D. said:


> That's a great pic of a lovely car Jan! *Is it yours*?


:tumbleweed::lol:


----------



## DJM1982

A recent couple of mine after 6 long hours detailing the exterior:


----------



## O.C.D.

Exotica said:


> Read it


Oops! Haha!


----------



## dertimaushh

My current Bimmer - for weekends and sunshine only :thumb:



Cheers,
Tim


----------



## JwilliamsM

my first taste of bmw, a 328i

my current bmw


----------



## Kobeone

O.C.D. said:


> My first BMW - E91 320D MSport Estate. A big improvement on my previous Mk4 Golf - loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


I have an E91 SE in the same colour.... Stunning cars and that pic looks awesome!


----------



## Waxamomo

Here's mine.....


----------



## srhutch

Mine with newly fitted OEM CSL's


----------



## llowen27

My 56 plate 325D M Sport


----------



## jonnyMercUK

My 2006 530d m sport


----------



## Alfa GTV

My E46 330ci


----------



## mikeyc_123

Exotica said:


> Very smart, I must have one of these .


Are you based in Northants or Leicestershire? Either that or I have seen a similar plate! :driver:


----------



## mikeyc_123

TimGTi said:


> Just after having the roof refreshed by Beau Technique, recommended.


I am sure I have seen this about in either leicestershire or northamptonshire :driver:


----------



## greg2222

My first BMW










and my current one


----------



## auditek

Just got my baby on Wednesday..hope you like :thumb:
http://www.z4-forum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=57587


----------



## Mike k

jayz_son said:


> my first taste of bmw, a 328i
> 
> my current bmw


i love this one. Exactly what i want if i sell my individual 330 convertible although I've taken it off the market now as know i wouldn't sell it in the winter. 
I don't suppose your looking to sell this anytime next year are u?


----------



## Legacy

My E34 M5 with two layers of AF Soul:


----------



## JwilliamsM

Mike k said:


> i love this one. Exactly what i want if i sell my individual 330 convertible although I've taken it off the market now as know i wouldn't sell it in the winter.
> I don't suppose your looking to sell this anytime next year are u?


Hmmm, only if the price is right it's my baby lol. Not even got 60k on the clock either :driver:


----------



## bazz

some very nice looking bms in here keep them coming peeps


----------



## Mike k

jayz_son said:


> Hmmm, only if the price is right it's my baby lol. Not even got 60k on the clock either :driver:


sounds perfect. Well I'll check back with you when Im in the market for one next spring incase you decide to sell lol.


----------



## Ajm3

Few iphone shos of mine


----------



## JwilliamsM

Ajm3 said:


>


lovely, well jealous of your front calipers :thumb:


----------



## Ajm3

Cheers, they are really good especially coupled with some ATE superblue fluid. But now they have bedded in they squeal a bit when cold, only had them on the car about 3months. 
I'll put some copper slip on the backs in the week, if that fails then ill invest in some uprated pads


----------



## GrantB5




----------



## stuartie69

*Few snaps*

[/URL[URL=http://s242.photobucket.com/user/stuartie419/media/WP_001122_zps3b10f81f.jpg.html]]


----------



## Deeg

I bought myself a new motor earlier this year, took a wee trip up the cairngorms just after I bought it.

Hasn't been polished yet, just well protected. Will be garaged up this winter while I get it looking how it should.


----------



## M3V8EDD

Posted before but only I phone pics.


----------



## pjlfc

A couple just before I bought it








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Few more to follow after my trip to the Isle of Skye next week


----------



## kermnitz




----------



## mattler




----------



## mattler

Oh! forgot the caliper refurb Doh!


----------



## JwilliamsM

mattler said:


>


lovely m3 mate, not feeling that smaller plate though, looks much better with the normal one.
also love the calipers, i painted mine same colour but think you did a better job


----------



## Autogeek

M3V8EDD said:


> Posted before but only I phone pics.


Nice Picture makes me want to get a BMW.


----------



## mattler

jayz_son said:


> lovely m3 mate, not feeling that smaller plate though, looks much better with the normal one.
> also love the calipers, i painted mine same colour but think you did a better job


Cheers:thumb:
Funnily enough my wife said the same about the shrunken plate. To be fair though it was a rough effort and would probably have the desired effect it the edges were rounded off LOL


----------



## Deeg

mattler said:


>


Tidy Motor :thumb::thumb:

Just wondering where about you're from? I cant decide if that's Stonehaven harbour in the picture...


----------



## JBirchy

Not mine but my Brother-In-Law's M135i - Fully loaded (apart from privacy glass!)


----------



## imycool

Pre detailing


----------



## scoobyc




----------



## JunglistJed




----------



## Reggie-Z4




----------



## rockape

my recently purchased 320i msport.


----------



## BRUNBERG




----------



## dave smith

My old m6





My m3


----------



## shaziman

Ajm3 said:


> Few iphone shos of mine


I recognise that car! LOL


----------



## The Beer Hunter

My 2006 1200GS


----------



## Ajm3

shaziman said:


> I recognise that car! LOL


So you should, since it was only us two driving decently over the black mountains when the others were 4 miles behind. Lol. But they did catch up when our brakes started smoldering and we had to stop.

Im actually taking my CSL boot tothe sprayers next week for him to spray. Although i prob wont fit it until the new year


----------



## AdamC

BRUNBERG said:


>


Wow simply stunning!
Where can I read more about your car please?


----------



## CHRIS172CUP

My E46 Touring


----------



## carl robson




----------



## scd

My old E30 Cab, wish I kept it


----------



## Rowan83

^ very nice! :thumb:


----------



## Guest




----------



## AKA Pabs

My 335d msport








The missus z4 3.0ise









My old z3mcoupe


----------



## WP-UK

A few of my 116i M Sport


----------



## Parlivus

My 135i with genuine BMWP seats


----------



## jay_bmw

Wow those BMWP seats :O

They must cost a bomb!

My e92 320d & the mrs' 123d m sport coupes


----------



## Parlivus

jay_bmw said:


> Wow those BMWP seats :O
> 
> They must cost a bomb!


£4000 new for the pair, luckily they were fitted by BMW into my car as a "demonstrator" at Wolleston BMW


----------



## deano93tid

jay_bmw said:


> Wow those BMWP seats :O
> 
> They must cost a bomb!


YEP!!!! - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/2009...ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=101


----------



## WP-UK

jay_bmw said:


> Wow those BMWP seats :O
> 
> They must cost a bomb!
> 
> My e92 320d & the mrs' 123d m sport coupes


Love your 320d!! Beautiful!


----------



## jay_bmw

Thanks my man , thought you'd like the 123d too


----------



## Meta5

Hardtop



Soft top


----------



## WP-UK

jay_bmw said:


> Thanks my man , thought you'd like the 123d too


I do! I just have such a soft spot for 3 series coupe m sport!


----------



## MightyEKA

My daily drive. The salt here in Sweden makes it impossible to keep clean at the moment.


----------



## jay_bmw

WP-UK said:


> I do! I just have such a soft spot for 3 series coupe m sport!


I must admit I don't know which one to take in the morning :lol:


----------



## G105ALY

Our V8 beast:


----------



## deano93tid

I finally got one 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=323517&page=9


----------



## WP-UK

jay_bmw said:


> I must admit I don't know which one to take in the morning :lol:


I can imagine! Hopefully one day I'll have that choice :lol:


----------



## jay_bmw

WP-UK said:


> I can imagine! Hopefully one day I'll have that choice :lol:


She's just have the same idea. Keeps pinching mine. She's just gone to the Trafford centre in it. Told her if she kerbs one of the alloys that's it :lol:


----------



## WP-UK

jay_bmw said:


> She's just have the same idea. Keeps pinching mine. She's just gone to the Trafford centre in it. Told her if she kerbs one of the alloys that's it :lol:


If you're anything like me, it's a check before and after all round the car when someone else is going to drive it :lol:


----------



## Robbur29

My Mates car, detailed by me today.


IMG_2847 by --Rob--, on Flickr


----------



## AdamC

Robbur29 said:


> My Mates car, detailed by me today.


Very nice. Love the colour of the X5 wheels.
What products did you use for the sapphire black paint?


----------



## Robbur29

AdamC said:


> Very nice. Love the colour of the X5 wheels.
> What products did you use for the sapphire black paint?


Thanks, Im not overly keen on the wheel colour! I mean the colour itself is gorgeous, but i preferred it when the wheels were silver! 
It looked more subtle.

And the products used were;
Autoglym bodywork conditioner
Autofinesse Tripple
Colinite 875
Megs Tyre Gel :thumb:


----------



## D4V1D

A few pictures of my 120d msport


----------



## Beancounter

Thought I'd posted a few pics up when I got my car last November but obviously not. 
520d MSport in Carbon Black with a few toys. Really pleased with it and far easier on the wallet than my outgoing RRSport.


----------



## karljay

*Picking her up Monday*

2011 530d M-Sport ... This will be my pride and joy from Monday, trading up from E46 320 M-Sport


----------



## Alex_Wilson




----------



## DaveEP2




----------



## PAB




----------



## Brian mc21

Not sure if I posted my tourer on here but it's now gone for a 330 coupe.


----------



## Nick_S

Checking in from the states!

Far from perfect but the paint (and dents) are all original from 91.
Was a bit of a turd when I picked it up









Little bit of elbow grease and some new panels and it's looking much better today.



























Currently undergoing a heart transplant.









And a crappy cell phone picture of the daily driver.


----------



## stefstef

Here is my BMW 325

[URL=http://s1148.photobucket.com/user/stefstef2012/media/BMW%20325%20E92/bmw325a-Copy.jpg.html]


----------



## beardboy

My First BMW - 2001 740i 4.4 V8


Then i had a 2004 BMW 320D Touring


My current BMW - December 2006 730D Long Wheelbase


----------



## neilb62

Ye Barge!


Can't drive it for 6 weeks due to foot surgery... Pining for it already...


----------



## carrera2s

PAB said:


>


Very nice! Engine?


----------



## JwilliamsM

carrera2s said:


> Very nice! Engine?


looks like a 135i judging by the calipers.


----------



## beardboy

jayz_son said:


> looks like a 135i judging by the calipers.


I'd say a 135i judging by the badge on the back saying '135i' :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Johnsy

Our first bimmer,








LCI 130i


----------



## matt_132

IMG_6219 by matt_13289, on Flickr


----------



## xedbot

My Z4M Coupe


----------



## e32chris

not keen on the colour xedbot


----------



## boost monster

Mine


----------



## M20fes

My E90 330D M sport


----------



## DMH-01

335D M Sport :thumb:...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=332495


----------



## Guest

My recent purchase; 330ci. Still needs properly cleaned


----------



## M3V8EDD

107 by marriotteddie, on Flickr


105 by marriotteddie, on Flickr


101 by marriotteddie, on Flickr


----------



## 39sl

Mine being picked up from dealer a week ago


----------



## Short1e

335D MSport XDrive with the Performance Pack


----------



## Ravinder

M3V8EDD - Photos aren't big enough! :lol:


----------



## JwilliamsM

Short1e said:


> 335D MSport XDrive with the Performance Pack


can't believe the spec of these on paper!


----------



## Coopertim

My day old pride and joy, bye bye mini hello 118i M


----------



## R14CKE

Not mine but a good friends that we both did a quick detail on yesterday 
Sealed with Desire


----------



## Anzafin

My Silverstone II E60 M5, once again...

"They see me rollin, they hatin... "










- Antti


----------



## acrebo

Mine, just in the finishing stages of an enhancement detail by one of the site's supporters 

Edit: Wow, Tapatalk has destroyed the resolution!


----------



## Mini devil

Not mine but a car I know well. E46 m3 supercharged road legal track car, painted Lambo orange :argie:


----------



## JJ0063

My e90 320d efficient dynamics..


----------



## Hasan1

JJ0063 said:


> My e90 320d efficient dynamics..


Nice colour on that mate


----------



## DMH-01

Recent one of mine...










Planning a change soon


----------



## JBirchy

My Brother-In-Laws M135i...





My Wife's 116i M-Sport... It's on order, being built very shortly!


----------



## Zetec-al

DMH-01 said:


> Recent one of mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planning a change soon


Tell us more! Change of car or changes to this car?!


----------



## jay_bmw

BMW number 31 for me :lol:


----------



## Rowe




----------



## MAW73

My M135i - Glacier Silver


----------



## M20fes

Short1e said:


> 335D MSport XDrive with the Performance Pack


crazy spec cars. This is also on my list next. Hows the 4x4 feel compared to RWD on these ?


----------



## Anzafin

Another one from last night, if you allow... 










- Antti -


----------



## M20fes

Anzafin said:


> Another one from last night, if you allow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Antti -


Where's the location of that photo ? Looks nice


----------



## JBirchy

jay_bmw said:


> BMW number 31 for me :lol:


I know exactly where you are there Jay! :thumb:


----------



## jonnyMercUK

4th BMW for me. One for the family this time...


----------



## Anzafin

M20fes said:


> Where's the location of that photo ? Looks nice


That's @ Paltaniemi, Oulunjärvi / Finland.

- Antti -


----------



## DMH-01

Zetec-al said:


> Tell us more! Change of car or changes to this car?!


Still some final touches I want to do and there is a planned changed of car on the horizon :thumb:


----------



## essexjoe85

Here is my first bmw purchased last week.


----------



## Swanicyouth




----------



## Hugo

Bought this on Wednesday. 2001 3Litre Z3, 1 owner from new just over 50k miles.


----------



## hungryhorace

On the way then on top of the Col De Bonnett


----------



## Rundie

Nice number plate :thumb::lol:


----------



## Clean ocd

120d m sport with a downpipe eg delete and remap nice wee gain in power was 
167 bhp and 276 ftlbs
Now 231bhp and 380 ftlbs


----------



## Tallis




----------



## Norton

A quick once over with SRP and NXT 2


----------



## gex23

DSC_0100 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


----------



## Rollini

Mine arrived today


----------



## BigAshD

*430d MSport*









BMW 430d MSport, Saphire Black


----------



## Zetec-al

Lovely cars! The m3 saloon looks awesome!


----------



## jay_bmw

My two 

The daily



The toy


----------



## M20fes

BigAshD said:


> BMW 430d MSport, Saphire Black


iam liking that alot actually.


----------



## TonyX5

X5 40d SE with sport package


----------



## M20fes

Just an updated interior shot of my 330d


----------



## Motion

My 335D. 417bhp and 605 ftlbs... Not bad for a diesel!


----------



## Nico1970

Motion said:


> My 335D. 417bhp and 605 ftlbs... Not bad for a diesel!


What have you done to the standard car to get those figures?


----------



## M20fes

Motion said:


> My 335D. 417bhp and 605 ftlbs... Not bad for a diesel!


how ?

surely even remap, DPF delete, intercooler and a pair of hybrids wouldn't get that figure ?

what year is it ?


----------



## samm

Motion said:


> My 335D. 417bhp and 605 ftlbs... Not bad for a diesel!


This car is for sale on this site, has a full spec listed. I noticed it the other day.

http://www.walkersautotech.co.uk/used-bmw-in-west-sussex-for-sale.php#prettyPhoto[stock-2]/0/

Looks like a good engine spec.


----------



## M20fes

samm said:


> This car is for sale on this site, has a full spec listed. I noticed it the other day.
> 
> http://www.walkersautotech.co.uk/used-bmw-in-west-sussex-for-sale.php#prettyPhoto[stock-2]/0/
> 
> Looks like a good engine spec.


Impressive spec. Still on the standard clutch and autobox ?


----------



## Rowe

M20fes said:


> Impressive spec. Still on the standard clutch and autobox ?


There is no clutch on a auto box. 
They're good for around 550 bhp at the crank, so it's nothing to worry about.

There's a gent in the states running around 700bhp at the wheels with his 335i auto, but he's reached the limits on what the box can do now


----------



## M20fes

Rowe said:


> There is no clutch on a auto box.
> They're good for around 550 bhp at the crank, so it's nothing to worry about.
> 
> There's a gent in the states running around 700bhp at the wheels with his 335i auto, but he's reached the limits on what the box can do now


lol what an idiot, sorry thats cause i drive a remaped manual 330D so have an obsession with how long the clutch is gonna last. Yea for more power it seems an autobox is the only way forward. my manuals at 275BHP and i would say the standard clutch has peaked.


----------



## Rowe

M20fes said:


> lol what an idiot, sorry thats cause i drive a remaped manual 330D so have an obsession with how long the clutch is gonna last. Yea for more power it seems an autobox is the only way forward. my manuals at 275BHP and i would say the standard clutch has peaked.


Problem with your dirty diesels is the torque lol. 
On the 335i the clutch in the MT box tends to start slipping at 500 crank hp. There are numerous solutions though.

Spec 2 do an upgraded clutch to fit on the standard dmf which is a nice middle ground until you go smf and paddle clutch


----------



## OM3N

old and the new


----------



## Motion

M20fes said:


> how ?
> 
> surely even remap, DPF delete, intercooler and a pair of hybrids wouldn't get that figure ?
> 
> what year is it ?


late 07. It has all of the above and yes it does make that power. Here's a pic of the dyno if your after some evidence :thumb:












M20fes said:


> Impressive spec. Still on the standard clutch and autobox ?


Standard drive-train yes, and everything still feels as good as new. It feels amazing to drive, especially when you can pull away from most 'fast' cars on the road with relative ease and still return 40mpg.


----------



## ChrisST

My Z4 yesterday at Lake Bala on my way to the Elan Valley. :driver:


----------



## AS_BO

Motion said:


> late 07. It has all of the above and yes it does make that power. Here's a pic of the dyno if your after some evidence :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard drive-train yes, and everything still feels as good as new. It feels amazing to drive, especially when you can pull away from most 'fast' cars on the road with relative ease and still return 40mpg.


My word pal! That's enough torque to turn the world inside out!! Fair play buddy!


----------



## M20fes

Motion said:


> late 07. It has all of the above and yes it does make that power. Here's a pic of the dyno if your after some evidence :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard drive-train yes, and everything still feels as good as new. It feels amazing to drive, especially when you can pull away from most 'fast' cars on the road with relative ease and still return 40mpg.


performance combined with the MPG is just insane. If your selling do you mind me asking what you are replacing the bimmer with ?


----------



## Norton

My 530 d after a quick going over with SRP topped with NXT 2


----------



## Obel

My old girl, just waxed...


----------



## loudchris53

My 330D


----------



## jb1




----------



## slim_boy_fat

My e60 530i


----------



## Dougnorwich

My 525d F10 5 Series.......which I luff to death


----------



## gex23




----------



## t_zetec

Mine & mates:


Another mates:


----------



## Ammo_B

E30 looks awesome


----------



## Anzafin

The wheels got a new color; Anodized Red.
I love them!










- Antti -


----------



## Ed_VeeDub

ITHAQVA said:


> My Racing Tank :thumb:


:thumb: What protection are you using? Those beads are to die for! :argie:


----------



## NickP

Mine - hasn't been detailed properly for almost 2 years now - 
Hopefully the Flex will be coming out soon


----------



## Webbo_VXR

Just swapped the vxr for this


----------



## Tabbs

Back in a BMW 


Doing what is was bought for


----------



## murkeywaters

Tabbs said:


> ]


Good god, a Caravan on a detailing site... its bad enough there allowed on the roads!!


----------



## pulsar-dobby

Silver isn't great for shine but I do try. Glacier silver 4 series, such a great car I love it.


----------



## Alan W

Ed_VeeDub said:


> :thumb: What protection are you using? Those beads are to die for! :argie:


Doug was using Wolf's Body Wrap - see Thread HERE. 

Alan W


----------



## jb49784

ITHAQVA said:


> My Racing Tank :thumb:


nice car


----------



## JwilliamsM

pulsar-dobby said:


> Silver isn't great for shine but I do try. Glacier silver 4 series, such a great car I love it.


How is it a 420I in the top photo and a 420D in the bottom? Or is it a trick of the light lol


----------



## Dougnorwich

pulsar-dobby said:


> Silver isn't great for shine but I do try. Glacier silver 4 series, such a great car I love it.


that's lovely.......


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Oooooh, shiney!! :thumb:


----------



## Cookies

loudchris53 said:


> My 330D


I love that. Beautiful car chum!!!!!

Cooks


----------



## WO-WO

This afternoons labours my M4 DCT:-


----------



## Dannbodge

My 335i (probably posted before but have changed some bits recently)


----------



## Dan Clark

My F10.











Dan


----------



## kermnitz

Our z4 35is & 640


----------



## Mik3

Stunning pair

Here mine and my gf BMWs


----------



## Ashley_197

My 03 Clubsport.
Needs a bit of work but I like it.


----------



## fethead

Here's mine


----------



## Soul boy 68

fethead said:


> Here's mine


Lovely interior on a stunning car. :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy

fethead said:


> Here's mine


Stunning. I'm seriously trying to make the man-maths work on a 340i M-Sport Touring in Mineral Grey with those wheels and Oyster Leather. And they do... If it wasn't for my existing Golf GTI!


----------



## gaz_1990

well this is my bmw having a bath


----------



## hontoir




----------



## Webarno




----------



## Lexus ian

My 525 m sport


----------



## Jon_Polish

My M135i LCI:

















[/URL]


----------



## fethead

JBirchy said:


> Stunning. I'm seriously trying to make the man-maths work on a 340i M-Sport Touring in Mineral Grey with those wheels and Oyster Leather. And they do... If it wasn't for my existing Golf GTI!


I got a cracking deal...worked out to be around 25% off a 335D LCI. Goes really well and good on juice. Pop down to your local BMW dealer and barter.


----------



## scratcher

I don't own any of them, but they're all BMWs :lol:


----------



## Tim662

Dan Clark said:


> My F10.
> 
> 
> 
> Dan


I'm sure I've seen you once or twice before :wave:


----------



## connor2905

My E92 M3


----------



## greymda




----------



## Beancounter

A few recent snaps from Tony Spears' cave...


----------



## magicalp

Greetings from Istanbul!


----------



## Tuddie

My Sapphire black M5


----------



## Mickey.law




----------



## JwilliamsM

Beancounter said:


> A few recent snaps from Tony Spears' cave...


nice car but i hope the plate is blanked out and not actually '15' as the anti terrorist police may give you a hard time :lol:


----------



## weemaco

Tuddie said:


> My Sapphire black M5


WOW Sir both car and backgorund :thumb:


----------



## ianking

My Valencia Orange 120D M Sport


----------



## FallenAngel

ianking said:


> My Valencia Orange 120D M Sport


Thats my dream car right there :doublesho:argie::detailer::buffer::car:


----------



## Dal3D




----------



## Cookies

Here's mine.










Cooks


----------



## slim_boy_fat

^^ Nice!! What's the full spec?


----------



## Cookies

Cheers bud. It's a 320d M sport x drive. I specced the 8 speed sport auto, saddle brown leather and the M Sport plus pack and heated seats.


----------



## Swiftyb1

E90 2006 330d msport remapped 

Here's mine on old alloys and new ones (second lot of photos)


----------



## tommoger

My '06 E90 330i M Sport in Sparkling Graphite

Decided I needed a more practical car after 3 years with my Zed!


















The old runabout:


----------



## br-




----------



## Swiftyb1

Nice m3, one day I will have one


----------



## br-

Swiftyb1 said:


> Nice m3, one day I will have one


Thanks mate :thumb: They are awesome machines!


----------



## Cookies

br- said:


>


That's stunning br. Great pic too.

Cooks


----------



## netmatte

320d 08


----------



## Mml2823

New to me 318i msport.


----------



## sunnytailor

My 640D GC MSport


----------



## billyali86




----------



## Superlander

Picked this up last week


----------



## steely dan




----------



## wd40

320d msport coupe


----------



## russ200

New next to old,



Old nice and clean.


----------



## GrantB5




----------



## sshooie

Get it off the pavement, ^^ you give the rest of us a bad name...


----------



## slim_boy_fat

sshooie said:


> Get it off the pavement, ^^ you give the rest of us a bad name...


Isn't the pavement beyond where he's parked?


----------



## Bizcam

Any excuse to show her off again.


----------



## Dannbodge

Put new wheels on mine at the weekend


----------



## JJ0063

Wears 168k quite well IMO!


----------



## neilb62

Not bad for 15 years old....


----------



## kash21

The weekend drive, due to be detailed very soon once I can figure out the best polish and pad combo!


----------



## GrantB5

sshooie said:


> Get it off the pavement, ^^ you give the rest of us a bad name...


Get a life, if you look closely I'm parked on a tarmac area where we are supposed to park, we are not on the paving slab area. :thumb:


----------



## sshooie

Wow!, I'd have expected the kerb to be lower if it was meant for vehicles...


----------



## GrantB5

sshooie said:


> Wow!, I'd have expected the kerb to be lower if it was meant for vehicles...


Well I'm on coilovers and I can get up that ok.

So imagine the ones that I class as high :thumb:


----------



## Edward Tedward

image by Eddie Marriott, on Flickr


----------



## sshooie

Grante36 said:


> Well I'm on coilovers and I can get up that ok.


I think you missed my point...


----------



## GrantB5

sshooie said:


> I think you missed my point...


I sensed your sarcasm hence my 2nd line of that reply.

Come and visit and look at all the other cars that park on the pavement and we I can explain further, I will even stick the kettle on for you :wave:


----------



## renniks

My BMW 430d Msport


----------



## Jordi




----------



## Garybooth

*Bmw 435d*

BMW 435d Xdrive Coupe


----------



## Arvi




----------



## Short1e




----------



## Alex L

Did you buy your 7 series off a dodgy looking bloke in Portsmouth?



Mik3 said:


> Stunning pair
> 
> Here mine and my gf BMWs


----------



## darms

My weekend toy - 640D GC MSport


----------



## ngy




----------



## mikkod

Very nice ones. This is my summercar 325i.




























With Eisenmann, Mosselman kit (330i manifold and remapped ecu) and K&W V3.


----------



## tossi

A couple of shoot of my 2011 F11 520d havent got around to give it a proper polish yet, only got it 6 weeks ago. 
And of course a shoot of my '61 Isetta 300


----------



## footfistart

tossi said:


> A couple of shoot of my 2011 F11 520d havent got around to give it a proper polish yet, only got it 6 weeks ago.
> And of course a shoot of my '61 Isetta 300


Wow that little red BMW looks mint. More pictures of that please


----------



## jbeer

Here's my recently purchased F30 320i M Sport


----------



## fbatchelor83

Picked her up yesterday


----------



## Amethyst

This is my old lady and I love her!


----------



## Tuddie

Very nice Amethyst, whats the engine in it?


----------



## .Griff.




----------



## Amethyst

Hi Tuddie,

She is a de-badged 528sei with the tiptronic box. Suits me sir !


----------



## Raptor_F22

Just did mine today http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=378364


----------



## Ormy




----------



## MaddoxE92




----------



## kona786

Megs Gold wash
G3 Clay mitt
Auto Finesse Tripple Polish
Farecla G3 Super Gloss Paste Wax


----------



## Kash-Jnr

kona786 said:


> Megs Gold wash
> G3 Clay mitt
> Auto Finesse Tripple Polish
> Farecla G3 Super Gloss Paste Wax


That is beautiful...:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Cookies

^^^^ what he said. Lovely. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## f4780y

CarPro Essence. What a shine!


----------



## Harry_p

We currently have four :lol: in performance order,

1995 316i compact, spare / runaround / tip run car
( mid clutch change here, don't have any decent pics of it...









The mrs' 2001 e46 320i touring, everyday car









1989 e30 m3









1996 e36 m3 evolution saloon, my everyday car, now with 90s touring car class2 aero additions









Group shot


----------



## gaz_1990

Coilovers and wheels are on 😀

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Beatman




----------



## fozzy

Harry_p said:


> 1989 e30 m3


MMMMMmmmmmm....... 1989 e30 M3 Stunning


----------



## thedonji




----------



## GrantB5




----------



## B0DSKI

Not actually mine but it will look exactly the same (but with black kidney grills) once it arrives in March-April 2017


----------



## Guest

Short1e said:


>


That's a lovely looking coupe - one of the best I've seen :thumb:. Black accessories on silver looks great. The subtle shading to to rear light clusters works well too. Are those competition alloys?


----------



## Soul boy 68

B0DSKI said:


> Not actually mine but it will look exactly the same (but with black kidney grills) once it arrives in March-April 2017


I am hoping to get mine in September with some carbon trim and black grille, the black grille does finish the car off, when did you put your order in?. :thumb:


----------



## B0DSKI

Soul boy 68 said:


> I am hoping to get mine in September with some carbon trim and black grille, the black grille does finish the car off, when did you put your order in?. :thumb:


Only 1 month ago. I'm the 5th from the dealership but they've been allocated 2 further builds for 2016 & 2 more for 2017, just hoping it arrives before the VED increase!

I keep on looking through the M Sport accessories and pricing up all the extra bling too


----------



## Soul boy 68

B0DSKI said:


> Only 1 month ago. I'm the 5th from the dealership but they've been allocated 2 further builds for 2016 & 2 more for 2017, just hoping it arrives before the VED increase!
> 
> I keep on looking through the M Sport accessories and pricing up all the extra bling too


I am sixth of the dealership list, the first delivery for one lucky customer is this month, My sales rep can't promise me September as demand is so high for this car, he said he will try his best, I put my deposit and secured my allocation last October :doublesho


----------



## Guest

Soul boy 68 said:


> I am sixth of the dealership list, the first delivery for one lucky customer is this month, My sales rep can't promise me September as demand is so high for this car, he said he will try his best, I put my deposit and secured my allocation last October :doublesho


No discounts then . Personally, I think demand for this car will always exceed supply. Should hopefully help keep 2nd hand prices high too, minimising depreciation.


----------



## B0DSKI

Soul boy 68 said:


> I am sixth of the dealership list, the first delivery for one lucky customer is this month, My sales rep can't promise me September as demand is so high for this car, he said he will try his best, I put my deposit and secured my allocation last October :doublesho


Yeah mine has already delivered one too, and even sold their demo model. Seems like everybody is looking at a minimum 12 months wait 



BareFacedGeek said:


> No discounts then . Personally, I think demand for this car will always exceed supply. Should hopefully help keep 2nd hand prices high too, minimising depreciation.


Hope so if it's anything like the 1M Coupe then residuals will be excellent


----------



## Guest

B0DSKI said:


> Hope so if it's anything like the 1M Coupe then residuals will be excellent


Indeed! They really just do not depreciate at all.


----------



## MattOz

Here's my 335i. Pics taken on Thursday


----------



## andy665

Mine as of yesterday


----------



## bigpaul2006

Some of my current fleet. Cant get enough of the BM's







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## matt-rudd




----------



## dobbo99




----------



## scrounger




----------



## dundeepeh




----------



## Cookies

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Cookies said:


> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Man, that looks good, I do like the wheels Cookies. :car:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo




----------



## Bowden769

2004 330 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

Soul boy 68 said:


> Man, that looks good, I do like the wheels Cookies. :car:


Ach shucks SB. Thanks chum.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbateman

Collected today























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andys4vrs

Lovely motor mate, love the colour. 
Not too sure my two kids and wife's guide dog would be a good mix with the interior.... 

What did you have before? 

Andy


----------



## Jimmy-Mac

That's lovely mate :thumb:


----------



## PLuKE

My 330i M Sport.

Nothing really done in terms of modifications, just spacers all round.

Luke


----------



## sorearms

There's some cracking cars in this thread, now I've permed at all yours I might as well add my Estoril blue E46 Clubsport.


----------



## jbeer

My new [to me anyway] F30 320i M Sport


----------



## PP200t

Here is my newish to me e91 exclusive. Needs a proper going over really, but it's 'clean enough'


----------



## puntohgt77

Wifes new car


----------



## russ200

Heres my 535d


----------



## Swiftyb1

E90 2006 330d Msport

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zippo

kona786 said:


> Megs Gold wash
> G3 Clay mitt
> Auto Finesse Tripple Polish
> Farecla G3 Super Gloss Paste Wax


first word was wow That's Never happened before I've shocked my self Stunning car mate It kind of rips your eye balls out to admire her Daz


----------



## AaronB




----------



## M20fes




----------



## fozzy

AaronB said:


>


Love it :argie: :argie: :argie:


----------



## AaronB

fozzy said:


> Love it :argie: :argie: :argie:


Thanks buddy


----------



## mikkod

So. Sold my 325i e93, and bought littlebit different.

2006 650i coupe.



















I'm in love


----------



## JwilliamsM

my latest one
IMG_2667 by Jason, on Flickr
next to my existing one (up for sale soon too 
Untitled by Jason, on Flickr)


----------



## WEDEL.1

JwilliamsM said:


> my latest one
> IMG_2667 by Jason, on Flickr
> next to my existing one (up for sale soon too
> Untitled by Jason, on Flickr)


Love that GREEN, yumm yumm.


----------



## M20fes

JwilliamsM said:


> my latest one
> IMG_2667 by Jason, on Flickr
> next to my existing one (up for sale soon too
> Untitled by Jason, on Flickr)


easy to find this in a crowded car park


----------



## darreni




----------



## azmontana




----------



## fozzy

azmontana said:


>


Nice Beemer, but man that Garage looks awesome


----------



## azmontana

Yeh it's a great workshop have all I need to keep my motors in tip top condition from detailing to rebuilding engines I do it all here


----------



## VenomUK

My 428i with M Performance Pack



___________________________________________
Instagram: SOLAXIO


----------



## Bigal15482

how to do a screen shot


----------



## Y15HAL

Some cracking motors!


----------



## K777mk2

this was my last BMW , actually i sold it last year, but I loved and still do love it so much I wanted to share with you here :



















Had a few BMW in my time, and some will know me from Bmwlander (and bmwland)

The 640d was one of the first in the country, and for a while it was very rare to see another.


----------



## Blacky010_10

M20fes said:


> easy to find this in a crowded car park


Yes. Yes yes, love this m3...


----------



## kermnitz

My new M4 Comp. Only 1 month in but loving it. [URL=http://s893.photobucket.com/user/kermnitz/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-09/60BAD95D-4840-470B-8869-C866ACA29612_zpsgbpl2vuy.png.html]09/ED3ECEBA-9296-4227-9FE8-A605135C0DB5_zps2crhnqmv.png[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Soul boy 68

kermnitz said:


> My new M4 Comp. Only 1 month in but loving it. [URL=http://s893.photobucket.com/user/kermnitz/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-09/60BAD95D-4840-470B-8869-C866ACA29612_zpsgbpl2vuy.png.html]09/ED3ECEBA-9296-4227-9FE8-A605135C0DB5_zps2crhnqmv.png[/IMG][/URL]


What a stunning M4 :argie:


----------



## chris.t

kermnitz said:


> My new M4 Comp. Only 1 month in but loving it. [URL=http://s893.photobucket.com/user/kermnitz/
> media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-09/60BAD95D-4840-470B-8869-C866ACA29612_zpsgbpl2vuy.png.html]09/ED3ECEBA-9296-4227-9FE8-A605135C0DB5_zps2crhnqmv.png[/IMG][/URL]


That is one stunning M4:thumb:


----------



## Anzafin

My 550i xdrive.










- Antti -


----------



## cadmunkey

Love the wheels on the new M4!!


----------



## Mnbrennan

Here's my P&J





Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## MattOz

My F31 335i with manual 'box.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

"...with manual 'box"

:thumb: much prefer it, although others tell me the latest 7 & 8-speed autoboxes are a revelation.


----------



## leecarey212

It looks a little boring compared to some of the motors on here but i still love it

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## alexm3uk

all yours look so clean here's mine lol


----------



## MattOz

slim_boy_fat said:


> "...with manual 'box"
> 
> :thumb: much prefer it, although others tell me the latest 7 & 8-speed autoboxes are a revelation.


The 8-spd auto is brilliant. Arguably better than the manual. However, I prefer 3 pedals in mine!


----------



## Mr Kirk




----------



## Jon Neal

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Here is my M2, had it since October and it's an absolute weapon.


----------



## cadmunkey

Was gonna post my new M140i here but it looks a little lame now compared to Soul boys M2 :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68

cadmunkey said:


> Was gonna post my new M140i here but it looks a little lame now compared to Soul boys M2 :lol:


The M140i is a cracking car fella, as with all performance BMW's, if the M2 didn't exist, the M140i would have been the car I would have gone for.


----------



## cadmunkey

Soul boy 68 said:


> The M140i is a cracking car fella, as with all performance BMW's, if the M2 didn't exist, the M140i would have been the car I would have gone for.


Was out there for 4 hours earlier giving it her first proper detail but temperature suddenly dropped fast and sealant wouldn't cure properly anymore so had to give up.
Will be back out there first thing tomorrow to finish her off, and praying it doesn't rain overnight! Hopefully get a photo up tomorrow.


----------



## Soul boy 68

cadmunkey said:


> Was out there for 4 hours earlier giving it her first proper detail but temperature suddenly dropped fast and sealant wouldn't cure properly anymore so had to give up.
> Will be back out there first thing tomorrow to finish her off, and praying it doesn't rain overnight! Hopefully get a photo up tomorrow.


I'll be back on this popular thread to have a nosey at your handy work and check out your M140i. Look forward to it. It will be another cold night ahead and a cold day ahead tomorrow. So I hope you have success and be able to post pictures of your motor. :thumb:


----------



## sshooie

This was about a week ago, much, much dirtier now...


----------



## Soul boy 68

sshooie said:


> This was about a week ago, much, much dirtier now...


You're teasing us now, ain't you?, I, as well as others want to see a clean BMW and more pictures please. I can see a nice looking motor under that dirt and muck.


----------



## sshooie

I've not washed it in weeks but the Mrs is back @ work tomorrow and I'm off until the new year so I may give it a quick splash then...


----------



## P13TY B




----------



## Soul boy 68

P13TY B said:


>


I like those wheels very much, they really suite the car :thumb:


----------



## ghalacli

4.28i winter setup










Tapatalk Pro kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Edward Tedward

IMG_1464 by Eddie Marriott, on Flickr


----------



## cadmunkey

Soul boy 68 said:


> I like those wheels very much, they really suite the car :thumb:


M performance 19" option. But expensive! Look great, how easy are they to clean?


----------



## leecarey212

Nice and shiny before the winter salt got it

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Garybooth

Just finishing up
















Still got glass and the Tyers to do

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadmunkey

Looking good Gary!
Wish I had a dry space in which to work. Here are mine today, the M140i been sat 2 days now unfinished. -5 yesterday all day and -3 today. Meant to be warmer tomorrow so fingers crossed!


----------



## slim_boy_fat

cadmunkey said:


> Looking good Gary!
> Wish I had a dry space in which to work. Here are mine today, the M140i been sat 2 days now unfinished. -5 yesterday all day and -3 today. Meant to be warmer tomorrow so fingers crossed!


The country's been turned upside down! It was +8oC here at 7:50am today :argie:


----------



## Munkee1805

I've got a couple, though don't have a decent shot of the black one yet.

I'm planning a full detail of the bike very soon (once I get my garage turned around having recently moved house) - it's been subject to pretty much a full refurb and a detail will be the final touch before I put it up for sale and move on to the next project. Products are on order from Bilt Hamber and Polished Bliss as I type - only thing I don't have which I want is a Metro Vac Sidekick.


----------



## rojer386

Had this a few months now and after nearly 3000 miles it gets better all the time.


----------



## Russ

This is my car of almost 2 years now, an Estoril Blue,BMW 320D M Sport Touring in X drive, just over 17K in it and all just superb. It's a shame I need to find a buyer for it in a few weeks as I have a new car coming.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Russ said:


> This is my car of almost 2 years now, an Estoril Blue,BMW 320D M Sport Touring in X drive, just over 17K in it and all just superb. It's a shame I need to find a buyer for it in a few weeks as I have a new car coming.


Spill the beans Russ, what car is it?


----------



## Russ

Assuming new car, that's a Golf R when it's ready, in white which is a shame. 

Bought the BMW as needed it for the family as I had a Volvo C30 at the time and it was painful, but my daughter is two now so get to have a car for me for and looking forward to going for a petrol again. 

I wanted an x drive M140i but isn't available over here which is a shame.


----------



## cadmunkey

I'd keep the bmw over the Golf


----------



## Russ

My wife says the same and thinks I am mad! 

Thinks it is a step down, which arguably it is. Doesn't help i loaded it up when I got it and went silly.

Circumstances changed though as we moved house and it doesn't get used like it was and am only 5 miles from work so a diesel is excessive.


----------



## LDL




----------



## cadmunkey

Russ said:


> My wife says the same and thinks I am mad!
> 
> Thinks it is a step down, which arguably it is. Doesn't help i loaded it up when I got it and went silly.
> 
> Circumstances changed though as we moved house and it doesn't get used like it was and am only 5 miles from work so a diesel is excessive.


Fair enough bud, you'll probably have more fun in the R anyway :thumb:


----------



## CooperVTR

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ciamician

LDL said:


>


----------



## Soul boy 68

Ciamician said:


>


:lol::lol:


----------



## LDL

Better :lol:


----------



## Jon Neal

Here's my f31 335d










Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## jasoncrow70

Here's my dirty 320d !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadmunkey

Jon Neal said:


> Here's my f31 335d


Gorgeous car Jon! :thumb:


----------



## Russ

Love that Jon, the m performance front bumper really sets it off! 

I test drove the 335d, x drive and it was just amazing, a few launch control starts and I was hooked, couldn't make the finances work sadly, so settled for my estoril blue 320d.


----------



## Jon Neal

Russ said:


> Love that Jon, the m performance front bumper really sets it off!
> 
> I test drove the 335d, x drive and it was just amazing, a few launch control starts and I was hooked, couldn't make the finances work sadly, so settled for my estoril blue 320d.


Thanks,
I've not even used the launch control yet ! 
It's certainly quick. I came from a 535d m sport followed by a jaguar xf s but this is in a different league. I've fitted the rear diffuser as well this weekend and given it a much needed clean.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon Neal

cadmunkey said:


> Gorgeous car Jon! :thumb:


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## CooperVTR

Here's my 320i, not had chance to give it a proper detail yet. Penciled in for next week though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmed_b08

My F31 330d M Sport. I've not long since had it so the wheels need a refurb and there are plenty of swirls in the paint. Only managed to SRP it so far so lots of work needed to get it to a respectable condition


----------



## jasoncrow70

Just treated the bonnet to a coat of Blackfires wet diamond sealant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dinge

Did a detail on my BMW 1M with Gyeon Mohs Q2.


----------



## phantomx0_1

My 535d M sport


----------



## 0-MAT-0

Well not the best picture, just been sent a short video of my new motor as it has just arrived at the dealers. A 420d M Sport in mineral grey with oyster interior.

It's going to be a long 4 weeks till collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadmunkey

0-MAT-0 said:


> It's going to be a long 4 weeks till collection!


Why so long if its already arrived?


----------



## JoeyTaffy93

cadmunkey said:


> Why so long if its already arrived?


Maybe waiting for the 17 reg?


----------



## phantomx0_1

Wheels refurbed


----------



## Pistonhead

Daily 328i









Drift 325









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0-MAT-0

cadmunkey said:


> Why so long if its already arrived?


I am working in Cyprus which finishes in April. My next flight back is the 9th March, so pick it up 4 weeks today; By collecting it in March I will also dodge the new VED rates as with the extras I had put on it takes it into the bracket of additional VED.


----------



## BavarianRob

My new 440i Msport. Only 6 weeks old. Looking forward to giving it a good polish a wax in a few weeks.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

BavarianRob said:


> My new 440i Msport. Only 6 weeks old. Looking forward to giving it a good polish a wax in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta love that red interior:thumb:


----------



## matt-rudd

Finally got around to finishing the interior 




























Also finished off the back end, yes it's a dirty diesel!


----------



## 0-MAT-0

BavarianRob said:


> My new 440i Msport. Only 6 weeks old. Looking forward to giving it a good polish a wax in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cracking looking 4 Series. I collect mine in 4 weeks. I went for the diesel due to the mileage I will be doing in the next couple of years.
The black and red looks good. I went for grey with oyster interior, but was torn between oyster and red. Always wanted a light beige interior, so went for it. 
When I get it, I will post some pics up. 
Hope you are enjoying your 440.


----------



## Rob D 88

BavarianRob said:


> My new 440i Msport. Only 6 weeks old. Looking forward to giving it a good polish a wax in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is absolutely gorgeous. I might be slightly biased as my one is only 3 weeks away.
I got the same car but I went with Full Opal White Interior, black grills and carbon spoiler!


----------



## BavarianRob

0-MAT-0 said:


> Cracking looking 4 Series. I collect mine in 4 weeks. I went for the diesel due to the mileage I will be doing in the next couple of years.
> 
> The black and red looks good. I went for grey with oyster interior, but was torn between oyster and red. Always wanted a light beige interior, so went for it.
> 
> When I get it, I will post some pics up.
> 
> Hope you are enjoying your 440.


You won't regret it, they're brilliant. They're a lot more refined than the 3 series coupe. Nice colour combo you have coming, you'll need to keep those seats clean ha ha! Looking forward to seeing the pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSJ

Hi guys, new here..here's my 318D M Sport.


----------



## rob267

GSJ said:


> Hi guys, new here..here's my 318D M Sport.


Lovely looking matey😉

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## vo04lan

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WRussellE39

E39 Champagne 1


----------



## AaronB




----------



## Cookies

Mine, with her winter flippers on. 









And with her summer clogs









Sent from my D6603


----------



## Soul boy 68

Tasty beemer Cookies, :thumb: I'm having one or two more mods done to my M2 and will post on this thread when complete.


----------



## Cookies

Soul boy 68 said:


> Tasty beemer Cookies, :thumb: I'm having one or two more mods done to my M2 and will post on this thread when complete.


Ooooh Cheers SB. What you having done buddy?

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Boxer

*My E92 after qualifying quick wash*

 photobucket my 1st attempt at posting a picture, it will be a miracle if it works


----------



## Boxer




----------



## Boxer

Wow it almost worked as I intendEd. I'm amazed &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Soul boy 68

Cookies said:


> Ooooh Cheers SB. What you having done buddy?
> 
> Sent from my D6603


I am having M performance coil overs fitted as well as the M performance steering wheel and a little carbon trim and to top it all off with an ECU remap and 5 mm wheel spacers. Can't wait.


----------



## Cookies

Soul boy 68 said:


> I am having M performance coil overs fitted as well as the M performance steering wheel and a little carbon trim and to top it all off with an ECU remap and 5 mm wheel spacers. Can't wait.


You are going to have an absolute beast when you're done, chum. Can't wait to see it.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Mike330

Here's my 330 after i finished giving it a clean today. Some lovely cars in this thread!


----------



## cadmunkey

Managed to wash both mine for the first time in nearly 2 months! Weather has been a nightmare. Put a layer of Mitchell & Kings Britannia wax on the 330 and she looks amazing now. Usual ribbing off the neighbours for being outside for nearly 4 hours 
Just taken her down for her first MOT, so praying she sails through without too much damage to the wallet!


----------



## Smanderson117

Here's my E46  Also for sale!


----------



## HSimon

Just one of my BMW, love how Mineral White can look in some lights.


----------



## Soul boy 68

HSimon said:


> Just one of my BMW, love how Mineral White can look in some lights.


Is your M4 come with the competition pack? Stunning by the way.


----------



## HSimon

Soul boy 68 said:


> Is your M4 come with the competition pack? Stunning by the way.


It is Buddy, yes :thumb:


----------



## 0-MAT-0

Cracking looking motor. Mineral white does look the nuts.


----------



## Maniac

How do you find the M4 as a daily ? Or is it weekend use?


----------



## HSimon

Maniac said:


> How do you find the M4 as a daily ? Or is it weekend use?


 Use it just as a toy really. Fabulous machine though. If i used it everyday, i dont think it would feel as special as it does. You could quite easily use it everyday though. Just to add Chaps, really pleased with the finish that the old Super Resin, followed by EGP can achieve.


----------



## texaspete

My 2006 E90 - not the best pics but I love it....


----------



## nbray67

Picked up this wolf in sheeps clothing yesterday. Absolutely love it. Best car we've ever owned? Possibly, just possibly.

Little bit of care applied today. 2bm wash, polish with AF Rejuvenate followed by a coat of OCD Nebula that everybody is raving about. Wheels sealed with ADS ArtDeWheel.
The CarPro CQUK will have to wait until summer as we just want to use the car and I can't be ar$ed to have it the garage for 48hrs while I prep it/apply the CQUK.


----------



## Soul boy 68

texaspete said:


> My 2006 E90 - not the best pics but I love it....


Love the wood effect trim, long before the days of glossy carbon fibre trim.


----------



## matt-rudd

225D rear silencer after a quick tickle.


----------



## lofty

My M3


----------



## JwilliamsM

My M performance exhaust on my M3, sounds awesome
Untitled by Jason, on Flickr
Untitled by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## 0-MAT-0

Collected this today & what a great drive it is. My first BMW & I don't think it will be my last. 








Will put some more up next week when I have had the chance to give it some TLC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

0-MAT-0 said:


> Collected this today & what a great drive it is. My first BMW & I don't think it will be my last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will put some more up next week when I have had the chance to give it some TLC.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BMW's are just so well engineered cars that really are driver focused machines. Lovely motor.


----------



## roundasapound

My Japan Red 130i


----------



## John-R-

JwilliamsM said:


> My M performance exhaust on my M3, sounds awesome
> Untitled by Jason, on Flickr
> Untitled by Jason, on Flickr


£2300 :doublesho


----------



## Grayham

This is my soon to be for sale M3.
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry_p

Rare pic of my old knacker looking quite tidy


----------



## Grayham

Harry_p said:


> Rare pic of my old knacker looking quite tidy


Nice colour 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88

Picked this up on the 3rd of March after a long wait from December the 3rd!

I love it, the noise from the new B58 engine and the auto gearbox is brilliant. The interior feels very modern and well made with the full opal white leather!


----------



## mikkod

Did some work with my 650i. Little bit new paint:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Rob D 88 said:


> Picked this up on the 3rd of March after a long wait from December the 3rd!
> 
> I love it, the noise from the new B58 engine and the auto gearbox is brilliant. The interior feels very modern and well made with the full opal white leather!


That's lovely, like the interior color combo very much, don't forget to use die block on the seats.


----------



## nbray67

Rob D 88 said:


> Picked this up on the 3rd of March after a long wait from December the 3rd!
> 
> I love it, the noise from the new B58 engine and the auto gearbox is brilliant. The interior feels very modern and well made with the full opal white leather!


Love the wheels Rob. That B58 lump is a joy also.

I was unsure on the interior until I saw the pics and I must say, it looks lovely.

As SB said, get some dye block on those seats sooner rather than later.


----------



## Rob D 88

nbray67 said:


> Love the wheels Rob. That B58 lump is a joy also.
> 
> I was unsure on the interior until I saw the pics and I must say, it looks lovely.
> 
> As SB said, get some dye block on those seats sooner rather than later.


Cheers Nbray,

The leather looks special. As soon as I knew I was placing an order I knew I was having that interior. Very rare you see one like that. Everyone has black or red. Sorry if anyone has black or red, nothing against it!


----------



## JwilliamsM

John-R- said:


> £2300 :doublesho


i wish, it wasn't that cheap :doublesho


----------



## VIPER

Last few shots of my E46 330i Sport at the current house I took yesterday as I was clearing out the loft space above where it lives:


----------



## ahmed_b08

Sorry for the mass upload...


----------



## mikey330i

Haven't posted here for a while. Here's my 335d which I've recently given a good detail.


----------



## huggy

Just picked up my first BMW on Friday, it was straight out of the dealers showroom so no time to get it detailed, these pictures from last Sunday and I am hoping to get it detailed next week so its properly clean and protected so I can post before and after pics inside and out.


----------



## Pauly.22




----------



## Brick Top




----------



## bazz323

Here's mine!:buffer:


----------



## paul200

dobbo99 said:


>


What suspension set up are you running on this as it looks squat and mean 😈


----------



## ibiza55

Rob D 88 said:


> Picked this up on the 3rd of March after a long wait from December the 3rd!
> 
> I love it, the noise from the new B58 engine and the auto gearbox is brilliant. The interior feels very modern and well made with the full opal white leather!


A beautiful motor, that's about it.


----------



## mikkod

Before:










After with Eibach 30/20mm & BBS RX 9"@255/30/21 and 10.5"@305/25/21










And with OEM's:


----------



## iPlod999

Before.



After.


----------



## Richy_Boy

A few of my old cars.. e46 M3 CS & F22 M235i


----------



## Ciamician




----------



## williamsclio1




----------



## Arvi

iPlod999 said:


> Before.
> 
> 
> 
> After.


Where did you get those plates from? I've got a 6 digit registration and wanted a smaller plate but the bumpers had existing holes drilled in to them right at the corners :wall: This solution seems ideal, have you done similar at the rear?


----------



## iPlod999

Got them off the bay.

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/272416690314?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&_mwBanner=1

Yes shorter plate on the back.



Fortunately, the screw holes where more central.


----------



## scooobydont




----------



## Anzafin

My F10 550i xdrive.




























- Antti -


----------



## JwilliamsM

Anzafin said:


> My F10 550i xdrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Antti -


i'm a BMW nut and i didn't even know they d a 550i x-drive, nice!!!!


----------



## Cookies

Anzafin said:


> My F10 550i xdrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Antti -


My goodness, that's beautiful!!!

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD

Anzafin said:


> My F10 550i xdrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Antti -


Jeez that's a beast of a machine

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Anzafin said:


> My F10 550i xdrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Antti -


That is absolutely blooming lovely that, what kind of wheel caps are they? Very unique looking.


----------



## Cookies

JwilliamsM said:


> i'm a BMW nut and i didn't even know they d a 550i x-drive, nice!!!!


BMW produce different models for different markets, I never knew abut this one either. They actually make a long wheelbase 3 series for the Chinese market!! I remember coming out of a train station in Barcelona a few years back and saw an imola red BMW e46 330xd.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyldie

My 2.5si Z4 that I sold back in 2015. Miss this car dearly as it was a lovely, tidy example.


----------



## Anzafin

JwilliamsM said:


> i'm a BMW nut and i didn't even know they d a 550i x-drive, nice!!!!


Thank you!



Cookies said:


> My goodness, that's beautiful!!!
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Thank you too Cooks!



J306TD said:


> Jeez that's a beast of a machine
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yup, I love it. V8 Twin turbo, 400hp/600Nm, four wheel drive. I also have a M-competition full catback exhaust installed. Here's couple of clips:
http://vid469.photobucket.com/albums...409_202403.mp4
http://vid469.photobucket.com/albums...428_173135.mp4



Soul boy 68 said:


> That is absolutely blooming lovely that, what kind of wheel caps are they? Very unique looking.


Thanks! The wheels are Z-Performance ZP2.1, and those wheel caps are Z-Performance wheel caps. I just painted them metallic red.

- Antti -


----------



## MarkP80

MrsP's X6 -


----------



## leeandfay

My 2

330D Tourer and the M140i


----------



## A&J

Not mine but I just polished and Gloss coated one


----------



## X5M50d

Picked up a brand new M50d recently:devil:


----------



## Webarno




----------



## AJ_

A&J said:


> Not mine but I just polished and Gloss coated one


Looks fantastic, great reflection shot. What polish/wax products did you use?

AJ


----------



## A&J

Optimum hyper polish on a lc orange pad on a DA. Protected with OPT gloss coat and topped with carpro reload.


----------



## sbunkers

My Japan Red 2012 Japan Red E92 M3







and my 2016 430i Gran Coupe


----------



## dave9

*M5 - a year on*

Nearly a year since the royle treatment...washed at weekend with cold water, dried with micro vac, dodo juice spray, bilberry wheels with z wheel coat spray, z leather cleaner.


----------



## mikkod

Washday


















After FK1000P



















And one with BBS 21"


----------



## Soul boy 68

Here is my M2 with subtle mods, mainly rapped decals here and there.


----------



## Sako

My new 2011 mineral white E92 M3 with fox red interior.
Absolutely love the A96 Mineralweiss metallic, in shade almost matt like and in direct sun deep metallic glossy white.
Alpine white is nothing compared to mineral. :thumb:

Shame quality got ruined while resizing to fit forum.


----------



## Edward Tedward

Few recent ones of mine.

IMG_3108 by Eddie Marriott, on Flickr

IMG_3403 by Eddie Marriott, on Flickr

IMG_2912 by Eddie Marriott, on Flickr


----------



## mikkod

Few "better" pics of my 650i


----------



## inderjitbamra

Hey,

Here is mine:









Cheers,


----------



## hungryhorace

Gave the old boy a good detail before heading off for a 3 month gig in Brussels. The length away meant I wanted something strong and durable so FK1000P was applied after a bit of a buff.

3 months and no wash later, the car looked a bit of a state. After spanking down the autobahn I can confirm pulls strong right up to 180 before traffic stopped play. Nearly 20 years on and it still astonishes me how fast it likes to pull up top.

The wash was straight forward, easy to clean but the fk had clearly had its match. Trying new (to me) things out I had a bottle of Megs ultimate liquid wax and as I didn't have much time I tried the sealant out. Really happy with the result.


----------



## Staticsri

My BMW collection


----------



## robwils

Mine with my new "detailing world" number plate..









and yes I need to clean it


----------



## DoZZa

Collected Wednesday 5th July























































There will be some subtle mods along the way!


----------



## Soul boy 68

DoZZa said:


> Collected Wednesday 5th July
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be some subtle mods along the way!


You will absolutely love the car fella, look forward to the mods, I've carried out a few on mine, what do you plan to have done?


----------



## DoZZa

Soul boy 68 said:


> You will absolutely love the car fella, look forward to the mods, I've carried out a few on mine, what do you plan to have done?


It is awesome! Only been 6 days and it gets better each time I take it out. Just need to hit 1200 miles so I can get the running in service done!

Yours looks perfect, pretty much how mine will end up looking.

I have already done the kidney grilles and side gills in black. Waiting for the M Performance Exhaust that I have ordered to arrive with the dealer.

Then it will be the carbon boot spoiler, carbon diffuser and possibly carbon mirror caps if someone doesn't figure out how to adapt the M4 mirrors to fit the M2!

Car could do with a little drop, so a set of Eibach springs are in order I think, and those wheels need to fill those arches a little more, so a set of spacers will provide the desired effect. Looking at going 12mm on the front and 10mm in the rear.

Might consider some form of tuning, but the only warranty friendly tuning is the AC Shnitzer stuff, which of course it pretty pricey!


----------



## Andyblue

DoZZa said:


> I have already done the kidney grilles and side gills in black. Waiting for the M Performance Exhaust that I have ordered to arrive with the dealer.
> 
> Then it will be the carbon boot spoiler, carbon diffuser and possibly carbon mirror caps if someone doesn't figure out how to adapt the M4 mirrors to fit the M2!
> 
> Car could do with a little drop, so a set of Eibach springs are in order I think, and those wheels need to fill those arches a little more, so a set of spacers will provide the desired effect. Looking at going 12mm on the front and 10mm in the rear.
> 
> Might consider some form of tuning, but the only warranty friendly tuning is the AC Shnitzer stuff, which of course it pretty pricey!


Sounds like you're having fun with it, and hope the exhaust really adds that bit special sound 

Just a quick question, is it easy to replace the mirror caps on a 4 series - I keep thinking about and have seen the carbon ones look good.


----------



## DoZZa

Andyblue said:


> Sounds like you're having fun with it, and hope the exhaust really adds that bit special sound
> 
> Just a quick question, is it easy to replace the mirror caps on a 4 series - I keep thinking about and have seen the carbon ones look good.


Yes, its great, to be fair, the standard exhaust is impressive on its own, so I cant imagine what the M Performance one is going to sound like!

The hardest part is getting the mirror out without cracking it! Needs to be done slowly and without too much anger.

Heres a video on how to do it.


----------



## Andyblue

Cheers


----------



## Soul boy 68

DoZZa said:


> It is awesome! Only been 6 days and it gets better each time I take it out. Just need to hit 1200 miles so I can get the running in service done!
> 
> Yours looks perfect, pretty much how mine will end up looking.
> 
> I have already done the kidney grilles and side gills in black. Waiting for the M Performance Exhaust that I have ordered to arrive with the dealer.
> 
> Then it will be the carbon boot spoiler, carbon diffuser and possibly carbon mirror caps if someone doesn't figure out how to adapt the M4 mirrors to fit the M2!
> 
> Car could do with a little drop, so a set of Eibach springs are in order I think, and those wheels need to fill those arches a little more, so a set of spacers will provide the desired effect. Looking at going 12mm on the front and 10mm in the rear.
> 
> Might consider some form of tuning, but the only warranty friendly tuning is the AC Shnitzer stuff, which of course it pretty pricey!


Get in touch with a company called AutoID, that's where I sourced my M carbon mirror caps and in genuin carbon too. :thumb: they are specific for the M2.


----------



## DoZZa

Soul boy 68 said:


> Get in touch with a company called AutoID, that's where I sourced my M carbon mirror caps and in genuin carbon too. :thumb: they are specific for the M2.


I've been looking on there often, always seem to be out of stock when I visit!


----------



## Soul boy 68

DoZZa said:


> I've been looking on there often, always seem to be out of stock when I visit!


For the really good prices they go for I can see why, keep trying bud, I wouldn't fancy paying £500 that BMW charge for their carbon mirrors :doublesho


----------



## robwils

Nice M2


----------



## J306TD

Here is a pic of mine










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## matty.13

Here is my v10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kermnitz

My 2 bm's https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/X2UyBg


----------



## mikkod

So, i trade my 650i to 550i GT. 66000km on the clock. 
Need little bit of TLC...bigger wheels, little bit lowering etc...
Gotta love that engine...V8 TwinTurbo...




























And my plan is this look...


----------



## kermnitz

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/f8ry8a
https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/1Zxh6S

My others


----------



## LR4

Mine (but unfortunately it hasn't kept up with the expanding family so looking to sell some point soon)


----------



## shane_ctr

Picking up my new car on Saturday. Bit excited


----------



## storm2284

our old girl, e38 740


----------



## mondeost

540i









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

BMW 320d Sport Touring. Great cars

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

Mineral grey 2013









Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## matt-rudd

Got rid of the 225D and got the M140i, interesting in the snow


----------



## Soul boy 68

matt-rudd said:


> Got rid of the 225D and got the M140i, interesting in the snow


Stunning :argie:


----------



## cadmunkey

matt-rudd said:


> Got rid of the 225D and got the M140i, interesting in the snow


They are superb cars for the money you'll love her, sad to let mine go recently but got a deal I couldn't refuse on a new M2 :thumb:
Sold my M140 within a day, just proves how popular they are.


----------



## GaryKinghorn

My new toy. I look forward to looking after it as much as possible over the next year or two.

20171129-GARY0364 by Gary Kinghorn, on Flickr


----------



## Rob D 88

GaryKinghorn said:


> My new toy. I look forward to looking after it as much as possible over the next year or two.
> 
> 20171129-GARY0364 by Gary Kinghorn, on Flickr


Nice, but Gary it's got too many doors!

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## GaryKinghorn

Personally I think it looks more balanced than the ones with too few doors, but opinions vary 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ttc6

Not much love for the older ladies, nice to see the 39 M5 and that Mojave 38 is stunning.

My project, 34 535i Sport manual. Needs work - lots of it:


----------



## Arvi

GaryKinghorn said:


> My new toy. I look forward to looking after it as much as possible over the next year or two.
> 
> 20171129-GARY0364 by Gary Kinghorn, on Flickr


Nice! Whats the spec? I'm toying with either a 5 series or maybe a 4GC but unless they are high milers they seem to be holding their value.


----------



## GaryKinghorn

Arvi said:


> Nice! Whats the spec? I'm toying with either a 5 series or maybe a 4GC but unless they are high milers they seem to be holding their value.


You are in the same boat I was. I fancied a 530d but it had to have paddle shift. The ones I looked at didn't. I would have preferred a 535d but they are quite rare and command too much of a premium in my mind.

My 4GC is a 435d which is a late Feb car from this year, meaning it doesn't command the silly tax premium which came in on 1st April for £40k cars.

As standard they come with pro nav, electric memory seats and front and rear PDC which is nice.

In addition it has Harmon Kardon (a must for me), extended Bluetooth, wireless charging, freaky adaptive xenon's, electric mirrors, extended storage and a few other BMW connected type options.

Black leather. Would have preferred a lighter colour, but the rest of the car was right, so it's a compromise. Sunroof would have helped with brightening things up. I had Pano in my 330d and it was brilliant.

It's pre the LCI update which changed the lights, but also command a premium I didn't want to pay

So far I'm enjoying it very much. The 5 would have been lovely to waft along on long journeys, but this is slightly less barge like in my opinion.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Arvi

Cheers Gary, seems a nicely kitted car!


----------



## m135i

IMG_0028 
20171203_085426 
20171203_125601


----------



## AAD44H

m135i said:


> IMG_0028
> 20171203_085426
> 20171203_125601


Looks great, shame about the number plate :wave:


----------



## slim_boy_fat

"Looks great, shame about the number plate "

Aye, I got a VDN at my own front door some years back for a mis-spaced plate.
Reason they gave was that the ANPR cameras couldn't read it, but when I challenged them, they admitted it was to help meet their 'targets'. (They were local PCs and knew the car, having driven past it countless times before  )

I'm surprised m135i hasn't been pulled for that rear one.


----------



## MrG47

My recently bought F30 330e plug-in hybrid




















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrG47

mondeost said:


> 540i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steinbra

My beloved x3!


----------



## matt-rudd

Added a few bits over the last week 
I'd hate to think how much BHP they add...


----------



## slim_boy_fat

MrG47 said:


> Beautiful
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What he said :thumb:


----------



## JasonKruys

matt-rudd said:


> Added a few bits over the last week
> I'd hate to think how much BHP they add...


Looks good. What splitter is that? Is it a Maxton one with the badge removed?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## matt-rudd

JasonKruys said:


> Looks good. What splitter is that? Is it a Maxton one with the badge removed?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks, nope it isn't a Maxton one. Similar to theirs but from ksb-autosport on the bay


----------



## MrG47

matt-rudd said:


> Added a few bits over the last week
> I'd hate to think how much BHP they add...


Nice car. What model/engine is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slim_boy_fat

MrG47 said:


> Nice car. What model/engine is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


M140i [the clue's at post #931 in this thread....... ]


----------



## Philb1965

New to me M2, got it 2 weeks ago 1200 miles on the clock. Love it.

Lives in the cold so some beading shots of BSD and some carbony bits,


----------



## cadmunkey

Philb1965 said:


> New to me M2, got it 2 weeks ago 1200 miles on the clock. Love it.


Nice, just got mine too but only managed 300 miles in it so far due to the crappy weather


----------



## Philb1965

cadmunkey said:


> Nice, just got mine too but only managed 300 miles in it so far due to the crappy weather


I'm trying not to drive it too much, booked in for PPF on the 15th, trying to keep any chips/marks to a minimum.


----------



## Cookies

GaryKinghorn said:


> My new toy. I look forward to looking after it as much as possible over the next year or two.
> 
> 20171129-GARY0364 by Gary Kinghorn, on Flickr


That's a really lovely car, Gary. I just showed that to Mrs Cooks and it gets her seal of approval too!!!

Health to enjoy, bud.

Cooks

Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------



## GaryKinghorn

Cookies said:


> That's a really lovely car, Gary. I just showed that to Mrs Cooks and it gets her seal of approval too!!!
> 
> Health to enjoy, bud.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my Wenger 16999


Thank you. I am very pleased with it.

It wasn't my first choice colour. In fact other than Alpine white, which was the colour of my outgoing F31 330d it was probably my least favourite. However, I was in a 'I'm buying a car this weekend come what may mood', so I ended up viewing this one and pulling the trigger. I am very glad I did. In the right light the colour really pops. It also stays pretty clean, something I could never say about my carbon black E60 - a colour I loved.

I've got some spare time this weekend (so my little nest of vipers tells me), so I might try some of the products I have bought as a result of reading on here for the past month or two. Fingers crossed I will do a half reasonable job.


----------



## Cookies

GaryKinghorn said:


> Thank you. I am very pleased with it.
> 
> It wasn't my first choice colour. In fact other than Alpine white, which was the colour of my outgoing F31 330d it was probably my least favourite. However, I was in a 'I'm buying a car this weekend come what may mood', so I ended up viewing this one and pulling the trigger. I am very glad I did. In the right light the colour really pops. It also stays pretty clean, something I could never say about my carbon black E60 - a colour I loved.
> 
> I've got some spare time this weekend (so my little nest of vipers tells me), so I might try some of the products I have bought as a result of reading on here for the past month or two. Fingers crossed I will do a half reasonable job.


Well, I think it's stunning,bud. Really suits the lines of the 4gc and silver's a great colour for staying clean. A quick wheel wash and it looks immaculate. I have an f30 320d and absolutely love it. The xDrive is fantastic in the snow! I might just go for a 6 pot next time though.

Cooks

Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------



## GaryKinghorn

Cookies said:


> I might just go for a 6 pot next time though.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my Wenger 16999


My wife has a new 20d X1. Although it trots along pretty well the difference is night and day with the 6 pot (IMHO). And on a run the MPG difference isn't as noticeable as you think it would be.


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN

Bought this in October, its a 2010 M3 competition pack.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Philb1965 said:


> New to me M2, got it 2 weeks ago 1200 miles on the clock. Love it.
> 
> Lives in the cold so some beading shots of BSD and some carbony bits,


I love it too, mine as well, now hit 6,000.


----------



## Soul boy 68

BIG BAVARIAN said:


> Bought this in October, its a 2010 M3 competition pack.


Absolutely beautiful :argie:


----------



## Ajscott598

My little e87... 






























Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Ajscott598 said:


> My little e87...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Very nice Scott :thumb:


----------



## Anzafin

BMW F10 550i xdrive - Sophisto grey.





































- Antti -


----------



## MDC250

Bet that's a handful in the snow


----------



## angel1449

4 wheel drive will help him though


----------



## leeandfay

Our new G30 530d X-Drive :thumb:


----------



## J306TD

Auto Allure said:


> Our new G30 530d X-Drive :thumb:


Very nice Lee.

You still at Crewe?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## leeandfay

J306TD said:


> Very nice Lee.
> 
> You still at Crewe?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I certainly am although i can see my time there being shorter by the week as Fay will struggle to cope with demand soon.

But I love working there so it's hard lol. Good deal on the cars i get too


----------



## J306TD

Auto Allure said:


> I certainly am although i can see my time there being shorter by the week as Fay will struggle to cope with demand soon.
> 
> But I love working there so it's hard lol. Good deal on the cars i get too


Haha thought you might have been.

Hope to make a trip up soon if I can get a better price out of them for the mperformance rear lights for my F30

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## leeandfay

J306TD said:


> Haha thought you might have been.
> 
> Hope to make a trip up soon if I can get a better price out of them for the mperformance rear lights for my F30
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Pm me some details and I'll speak to parts (sure we can get a deal on them)

I'm part of the furniture there bro


----------



## Commander2874

After a 5 hour detail!
















Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Well, I thought that I'd posted up our 240i here when we got it last March but flicking through the post's it doesn't look like I did so her goes.


----------



## Scotie

Bit of fun in the snow today :thumb:


----------



## Commander2874

Just the engine bay after a clean!
















Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Anzafin

Few pics more of my Sophisto Gray F10 on a fresh -20°C Finnish February weather .




























- Antti -


----------



## slim_boy_fat

^^ Is that on a frozen lake?


----------



## Cookies

Anzafin said:


> Few pics more of my Sophisto Gray F10 on a fresh -20°C Finnish February weather .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Antti -


That's a really lovely car, Antti!

Cooks

Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------



## Anzafin

slim_boy_fat said:


> ^^ Is that on a frozen lake?


That's a lake on the background, but pics are taken on the beach. Usually there is an ice road plowed on this lake, but not this winter, at least yet.

- Antti -


----------



## alexm3uk

Restoration almost finished can't wait to get it back on the road


----------



## chongo

alexm3uk said:


> Restoration almost finished can't wait to get it back on the road


That is stunning mate :argie:

Any pictures of the beautie engine :thumb:


----------



## alexm3uk

so this will be one of the last bits to go on got it signed at goodwood over the last couple of years 
johnny cecotto
steve soper
roberto ravaglia


----------



## planehazza

https://photos.app.goo.gl/n2QNAnEKxxK36PvJ3

https://photos.app.goo.gl/zp2bBZ0ZTGUXXYeD2

https://photos.app.goo.gl/NGufacNv6n8v9cOf1

https://photos.app.goo.gl/yN1nJDKUerFozPEr2

I need to find a way to hot link Google photos, now that photo bucket are in the hostage business.


----------



## GaryKinghorn

My 435d with Fusso Light applied today

My BMW 435d by Gary Kinghorn, on Flickr


----------



## bmerritt87

My new 3 series Touring shadow edition 
New car by Ben Merritt, on Flickr

New car by Ben Merritt, on Flickr

New car by Ben Merritt, on Flickr


----------



## Cookies

bmerritt87 said:


> My new 3 series Touring shadow edition
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/24yJa3h
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/GuSC1N
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/23gqe8v


That's one absolutely stunning car. Health to enjoy, buddy.

Cooks


----------



## bmerritt87

Cookies said:


> That's one absolutely stunning car. Health to enjoy, buddy.
> 
> Cooks


Thanks, i've now worked out how to upload the photos rather than the links ha!


----------



## Cookies

bmerritt87 said:


> Thanks, i've now worked out how to upload the photos rather than the links ha!


The suspense was killing me lol.

What do you get with the shadow line?

Cooks


----------



## Soul boy 68

A truly stunning collection of BM's :thumb:


----------



## bmerritt87

Cookies said:


> The suspense was killing me lol.
> 
> What do you get with the shadow line?
> 
> Cooks


To be honest, I wasn't sure, however, a trusty google search brought back this;

19" M light alloy wheels Double-spoke style 704M Bicolour Orbit Grey
Black door mirrors
Darkened rear lights with LED light bars
Exhaust tailpipes in Dark Chrome
Exterior trim, High-gloss Shadowline
High-gloss Black Kidney Grille frame with eight exclusively designed vertical slats
High Beam Assistant
LED fog lights, front and rear
LED Headlights with darkened surround
M aerodynamic bodystyling
M Sport braking system
M Sport suspension 
Side exterior 'M' designation badges
Sun protection glass
Ambient lighting - switchable BMW Classic Orange / Cold White LED
Armrest - rear, centre with two cupholders
Dakota leather upholstery
Door sill finishers with 'M' designation, front
Drive Performance Control (ECO PRO, Comfort, Sport and Sport+ modes)
Extended lighting
Headlining, Anthracite
Interior trim, Aluminium Dark Carbon with a Pearl Chrome finisher
Loudspeaker system - Harman/Kardon
M Sport instrument cluster
M Sport multi-function leather steering wheel
Orange or white variable Ambient light
Remote control, including integrated key, with inset in Blue
Sport seats, front

I specced a few other bits such as Pro Nav and heated seats etc. I must say the Harman Kardon sound system is very good. I had the standard system in my M140 and that was terrible. The Pro Nav is also a nice addition, again I had the standard nav in the M140.


----------



## andy198712

Just remapped it to 290bhp and 577nm.....


----------



## Anzafin

Cool weather continues so few pics after a wash .





































- Antti -


----------



## DMcG

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/

20180228/647b8e0a7eb0094f1746884c7aa9605f.jpg


----------



## andy198712

nice tips! need to do mine


----------



## AaronB




----------



## Cookies

Mine this morning.


----------



## t_zetec

My BMW 320d MSport 2009


----------



## BimmerSI

Peek a boo...

I am dealing with this sh.... now grrrrrrr


----------



## czm

Mine


----------



## Radish293

It's now covered in snow.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boost monster

bmerritt87 said:


> My new 3 series Touring shadow edition
> New car by Ben Merritt, on Flickr
> 
> New car by Ben Merritt, on Flickr
> 
> New car by Ben Merritt, on Flickr


Looks amazing. Would love to see it clean!


----------



## GaryKinghorn

czm said:


> Mine


These are my favourite wheels. Would love a set myself, but don't want to pay for them !!!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88

440









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ljw2k

Picked my 435d up last week and give it a good wash and wax.


----------



## Kerr

My hire car just now so not really mine.



It's not the best picture, but I really like this in red. It looks really fresh and not like a model that's been on the go for years now.

It feels nice inside too. I've racked up quite a few hundred miles over the last few days. The seating position is better the M235i. The lack of leather doesn't bother me at all. The leather in the M235i didn't all come from a cow and I don't think I'd miss it. It just seems you have to have leather in a premium car.

I really miss the Pro Nav. It's miles better and the lack of voice commands is a big miss.

The stereo is a bit meh. I'd spec a Harmon Kardon every time now.

I'm not sure I'd go with a manual in this type of car anymore. It's a decent box and the gearstick sits right where I want it. It does fit my seating position well.

The thing that disappoints me most is the engine. It's the 318d model. It's a bit gruff at low speeds. It seemed punchy when driving around town. However, I went up and down from home in Aberdeen to home in Livingston and the performance of the car is lethargic to say the least. It's really slow. An old standard looking Ford Focus was quicker up the hill leaving Dundee on the A90.

It's easy to see why the 3 series is so popular and highly rated.


----------



## Andyblue

Kerr said:


> My hire car just now so not really mine.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the best picture, but I really like this in red. It looks really fresh and not like a model that's been on the go for years now.
> 
> ....
> 
> I really miss the Pro Nav. It's miles better and the lack of voice commands is a big miss.
> 
> The stereo is a bit meh. I'd spec a Harmon Kardon every time now.
> 
> I'm not sure I'd go with a manual in this type of car anymore. It's a decent box and the gearstick sits right where I want it. It does fit my seating position well.
> .


Thats good to know about the Pro Nav and the stereo - mine came with them so not able to compare them, pleased made right choice 

I went for an automatic for the first time with mine and love it, did have the manual in my previous one, but don't miss it


----------



## IR655

530dx mapped to 331hp/675nm
320d mapped to 236hp/460nm

Very happy with both, can't wait for the snow to melt and spring to arrive!


----------



## BavarianRob

AaronB said:


>


Looks nice with the M Performance kit on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubberducky1957

Well, haven't had a BMW since this one but had it just under 10Yrs. It was an E28 525E 2.7l lowered on Sachs/Bilsteins. Biggest difference in handling was made by fitment of a strut brace resulting in instant steering response. Paid £4995 when it was a shade under 3 yrs old with 78K mls on it - David Murray of Murray Metals executive express apparently. Sold it on in perfect condition for 1.8K with 198K mls on it. Next owner completely trashed it inside and out in less than a year.  Photograph of a print so pretty poor unfortunately.


----------



## Webarno




----------



## techman56

2007 BMW 530d M Sport with 181,000 miles.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

bmerritt87 said:


> My new 3 series Touring shadow edition
> New car by Ben Merritt, on Flickr


What model is this Ben, as i'm currently looking at a 335d Touring Shadow Line as our next purchase.

Going from a petrol 240i to A 'dirty iesel' is kind of struggle due to the sweet sound of the 6 pot petrol engine.

Although the torque of the 335d and it's spec is kind of drawing me in little by little.

It's a either a 335d or a S4 Avant although i'm struggling for a low mileage S4 with decent spec at the moment for my 35k budget.

If it's the 335d, how are you finding it?


----------



## Rob D 88

nbray67 said:


> What model is this Ben, as i'm currently looking at a 335d Touring Shadow Line as our next purchase.
> 
> Going from a petrol 240i to A 'dirty iesel' is kind of struggle due to the sweet sound of the 6 pot petrol engine.
> 
> Although the torque of the 335d and it's spec is kind of drawing me in little by little.
> 
> It's a either a 335d or a S4 Avant although i'm struggling for a low mileage S4 with decent spec at the moment for my 35k budget.
> 
> If it's the 335d, how are you finding it?


Why not get a 340i Shadow Touring? Don't get a Diesel... So un-enjoyable to drive! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MDC250

Rob D 88 said:


> Why not get a 340i Shadow Touring? Don't get a Diesel... So un-enjoyable to drive! :lol::lol::lol:


Disagree, the 335d is a hoot. Quicker to 60 than the 340i, 130 lbs/ft more torque over the 340i (which is more than half as much torque again). It just pulls and pulls.


----------



## nbray67

Rob D 88 said:


> Why not get a 340i Shadow Touring? Don't get a Diesel... So un-enjoyable to drive! :lol::lol::lol:


The 335d i'm Looking at is new, very very well specced and it's only 34k

I can't pick up a 340i for the same spec and price.

We are now also looking at a Merc GLC43, over budget though in the wife's eyes!!


----------



## Harry_p

As photobucket has broken the old photos,

1989 e30 m3









1996 e36 m3 saloon ( stinking dirty but I like the pic )









2000 e36 318ti compact winter runabout / tip run spare car









The mrs' 2001 e46 320i touring


----------



## Bigalx

*BMW E46 AC Schnitzer C30 Touring*

Crikey taken me about an hour to figure out how to upload pictures - hopefully this works.

Had an E36 M3 which was cleaned more than I drove it - then our first child arrived and I had to get rid for something more family orientated.

Currently have an E90 330I as a daily and this a weekend project/fun car.

Needs some love - sadly the previous owner didn't look after it like they should have some lacquer peel on the roof from bird sh!t and quite swirly paint - making my way through this slowly with machine polishing and plenty of opportunities to try out all the advise you fine people offer as a relative newbie.

Pics below:


----------



## Bigalx

*E90 330i*

COntinued from above.

Pics of the Daily Drive - E90 330i Manual - bought this again unloved on Ebay for a price I could say no too (only had 1 weeks MOT from a Greek bloke who wasn't in the country at the time!). It went through the MOT without issue.

Don't 30k miles in 3 years and only wanted a replacement Vanos solenoid for £80 - hopefully haven't jinxed myself. Cleans up well to be honest although is quite orange peely and I haven't been near this yet with the Machine Polisher - gets regularly cleaned and waxed but does need an amateur paint correction.


----------



## Bigalx

*E36 m3*

Finally my much loved and missed M3:


----------



## percymon

Bigalx said:


> Crikey taken me about an hour to figure out how to upload pictures - hopefully this works.
> 
> Had an E36 M3 which was cleaned more than I drove it - then our first child arrived and I had to get rid for something more family orientated.
> 
> Currently have an E90 330I as a daily and this a weekend project/fun car.
> 
> Needs some love - sadly the previous owner didn't look after it like they should have some lacquer peel on the roof from bird sh!t and quite swirly paint - making my way through this slowly with machine polishing and plenty of opportunities to try out all the advise you fine people offer as a relative newbie.
> 
> Pics below:
> View attachment 53782


Nice project


----------



## .Griff.




----------



## BimmerSI

My '14 320d Sport with 8speed auto. Loving it, especially now with Gyeon Pure on it!


----------



## MarkSL

This is my new(ish) M6 Gran Coupe. I've had it less than a year, and I've been meaning to correct its paint for quite some time, as it's not great...
Having said that, I love the car. I was waiting for a Singapore Grey for some time, and I think once it's properly detailed, it'll look incredible.


----------



## J306TD

Spent 6 hours yesterday

2 bucket wash
Full decon
Clay
1 stage machine polish
2 coats of In2Detailing Ceramic Wax
Panel Wipe
Windows polished
Tyres dressed









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## samm

A 5 hour maintenance wash for these two.


----------



## EP2002

*BMW 335d*

Dull day but looking ok I think.

BMW 335d


----------



## ljw2k




----------



## swanny

Been a while since I posted here but the new addition being a black 1M has got me researching detailing products again. It's a nightmare to keep microscratches off it.

Poorboys Blackhole and Nattys black wax.


----------



## boost monster

My recently acquired 135 now fitted with 10mm f and 12mm r spacers and Eibach springs and black m performance grills. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlw129

*BMW 340i Shadow Edition*

BMW 340i Shadow Edition by erf_fan, on Flickr


----------



## 50spence

Out 2 m cars! Unfortunately the m5 is off the road with a suspected bent rod! Both need work but need to do s3 first!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## slim_boy_fat

50spence said:


> ......Unfortunately the m5 is off the road with a suspected bent rod! ......


Ouch, that's gonna hurt!  They're beasts of cars - tell you what, I'll take it off your hands, just to clear your drive, you understand......


----------



## 50spence

slim_boy_fat said:


> Ouch, that's gonna hurt!  They're beasts of cars - tell you what, I'll take it off your hands, just to clear your drive, you understand......


Cool where shall I deliver it as I don't want to cause you hassle lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## horico

My second entry on this thread - my first being a few years ago!

IMG_4885 by Matt Bly, on Flickr

Project thread is here:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=408846


----------



## robwils

My new one..... yet to be detailed though.


----------



## Boothy

First I had an E30 325i Sport - still one of my favorite looking motors. Sounded epic! Then after a few years with VW I got an E90 320d remapped to 215bhp. Sold that I went to VW again and now I'm back again with the F30 330D. Love it bits!























Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucemillar

My wife's 4.8is (with some mods).
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77

brucemillar said:


> My wife's 4.8is (with some mods).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mean looking x5, bet it loves to go through fuel when you bury the noisy pedal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucemillar

Peter77 said:


> Mean looking x5, bet it loves to go through fuel when you bury the noisy pedal
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is partial to a drink (or two) but the noise is addictive with a lovely snap, crackle & pop on the over-run.

Problem is my daily is a c55 AMG Estate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy665

Now on my 3rd and doubt it will be my last

First was a much loved and pristine E36 328 Sport in Atlantis Blue with lots of Individual bits on it. Stupidly sold and subsequently trashed, now slowly rotting away under a tarpaulin somewhere in Suffolk
















Second was my M125i - loved it but got bored of lack of traction and general handling - never really felt properly sorted but was a superb engine and will always be looked back on with a smile









Latest is a newly acquired E64 650, hopefully will be a long term keeper - ticks an awful lot of boxes


----------



## Mad Ad

As it's a BMW!!! My first BM ever! The S1000R
It's been fully stripped down full machine polish and had a full ceramic coating, all plastics, frame, wheels, exhaust, paintwork.

So far only covered about 300miles and it's going away for the colder months very soon


----------



## Starbuck88

My 2nd BMW. Both have been E39s.


----------



## Sheffpolo

Finally came over to the BMW side























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## slimjim




----------



## Sam87

Might as well post some pic's of my BMW's 

This is my pride and joy, had it for 9 years now.... 27k on the clock















My other e46 M3.... I bought this recently and i'm still doing it up.... The underneath and engine bay is finished















My old daily car, sold this to make room for the van  330cd manual running 300bhp, very fast diesel!









upload photo website

My old 330d Individual saloon, used to be mine but sold it to a friend of mine to make room for the 330d Coupe but sadly they're both sold now


----------



## DanWinfield

2018 g30 5 series. Love it























Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## mighty chipster

Heres my E46 330CI convertible with the hard top fitted. March 2004 registered with 51,000 miles on the clock. A few mods I've done myself, next I've got to sort out the drooping bumpers.


----------



## kylehastings1

Here's my 1 series, getting an M135i or M140i after winter, can't wait









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

kylehastings1 said:


> Here's my 1 series, getting an M135i or M140i after winter, can't wait
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'll absolutely love the M140 if you manage to get one Kyle.

That 6pot burble is very very addictive and the power output is insane for such a small car.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

mighty chipster said:


> Heres my E46 330CI convertible with the hard top fitted. March 2004 registered with 51,000 miles on the clock.


Lovely looking example - I'm just not 'feeling' those h/light units. But hey, it's your car, therefore your choice. :thumb:


----------



## mighty chipster

slim_boy_fat said:


> Lovely looking example - I'm just not 'feeling' those h/light units. But hey, it's your car, therefore your choice. :thumb:


I've changed the headlight front indicator bulbs to clear instead of the standard orange. So I know longer have the egg yolk look, is that what you mean?


----------



## slim_boy_fat

mighty chipster said:


> I've changed the headlight front indicator bulbs to clear instead of the standard orange. So I know longer have the egg yolk look, is that what you mean?


I thought yours were aftermarket units, I recall the originals being darker in the inside surround, like this. But I could be talking rubbish......? 










Anyway, enjoy the e46 :driver:, esp with the hardtop you have the best of both worlds! :thumb:


----------



## VW_GTi

My 2011 e92 - in individual velvet blue...what a car!



















On winters:










A recent invite to drive a M4 CS:


----------



## loudchris53

My 130i detailed and coated with CSL this weekend, really enjoyed bringing a car with pretty weathered paint back to life!


----------



## monkiefone

*New F31*

2018-11-27 14.53.32 by monkiefone, on Flickr


----------



## BavarianRob

My new M4. In this pic it's a bit dirty as it hasn't been cleaned. I'll post more in a few weeks after s full machine polish.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

BavarianRob said:


> My new M4. In this pic it's a bit dirty as it hasn't been cleaned. I'll post more in a few weeks after s full machine polish.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A Christmas present for you from you by any chance?

Stunning motor indeed!


----------



## BavarianRob

nbray67 said:


> A Christmas present for you from you by any chance?
> 
> Stunning motor indeed!


Ha ha, you could say that. It was my ideal spec so I couldn't say no! It's a lovely motor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wingnuts

Hope this works

This is my 1 series M Sport.


----------



## mitten_man

BavarianRob said:


> Ha ha, you could say that. It was my ideal spec so I couldn't say no! It's a lovely motor.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When is an M4 not an ideal spec? :lol: haha


----------



## puntohgt77

Picked up the wifes new 4 series on the 28th - got it booked in for ceramics on the 8th January :buffer:

Finished in snapper rocks blue :thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM

mitten_man said:


> When is an M4 not an ideal spec? :lol: haha


When they don't have HUD hahaha


----------



## AS_BO

andy665 said:


> Now on my 3rd and doubt it will be my last
> 
> First was a much loved and pristine E36 328 Sport in Atlantis Blue with lots of Individual bits on it. Stupidly sold and subsequently trashed, now slowly rotting away under a tarpaulin somewhere in Suffolk
> 
> View attachment 55205
> 
> 
> View attachment 55206
> 
> 
> Second was my M125i - loved it but got bored of lack of traction and general handling - never really felt properly sorted but was a superb engine and will always be looked back on with a smile
> 
> View attachment 55207
> 
> 
> Latest is a newly acquired E64 650, hopefully will be a long term keeper - ticks an awful lot of boxes
> 
> View attachment 55208


God that E36 is just


----------



## AS_BO

Sam87 said:


> Might as well post some pic's of my BMW's
> 
> This is my pride and joy, had it for 9 years now.... 27k on the clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other e46 M3.... I bought this recently and i'm still doing it up.... The underneath and engine bay is finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My old daily car, sold this to make room for the van  330cd manual running 300bhp, very fast diesel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upload photo website
> 
> My old 330d Individual saloon, used to be mine but sold it to a friend of mine to make room for the 330d Coupe but sadly they're both sold now


The coupe on the 6 series wheels looks amazing


----------



## Grayham

Back in a BMW after 2 years in an XC90.

Finally picked this 535d up on Saturday. It's a lovely machine and deceptively quick.

Typically it looks like it's been washed with a brillo pad, so there is much work to do to make it look it's best.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## andy665

Grayham said:


> Back in a BMW after 2 years in an XC90.
> 
> Finally picked this 535d up on Saturday. It's a lovely machine and deceptively quick.
> 
> Typically it looks like it's been washed with a brillo pad, so there is much work to do to make it look it's best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Very nice indeed, in real terms probably one of the best all round cars you can possibly buy


----------



## Dempa

Grayham said:


> Back in a BMW after 2 years in an XC90.
> 
> Finally picked this 535d up on Saturday. It's a lovely machine and deceptively quick.
> 
> Typically it looks like it's been washed with a brillo pad, so there is much work to do to make it look it's best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Fan of bimmers, very nice car. I have also f10 but 520 LCI.
Tell me, are those 19"?
Trying to look which would fit to my baby.

Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Grayham

andy665 said:


> Very nice indeed, in real terms probably one of the best all round cars you can possibly buy


Thanks.

As a mile munching all rounder I imagine it will be fairly hard to beat.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Grayham

Dempa said:


> Fan of bimmers, very nice car. I have also f10 but 520 LCI.
> Tell me, are those 19"?
> Trying to look which would fit to my baby.
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk


Hi. Yes they are 19s

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kylehastings1

Here's mine 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasonjo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weez

Here's mine. The pops and bangs sound amazing in the overrun and downshift.


----------



## IanW555

Need to get some decent pictures after a clean, polish and wax.


BMW 330i M Sport Mineral Grey Gloss Black Splitter and Diffuser by Ian Waller, on Flickr


BMW 330i M Sport Mineral Grey Gloss Black Splitter and Diffuser by Ian Waller, on Flickr


BMW 330i M Sport Mineral Grey Gloss Black Splitter and Diffuser by Ian Waller, on Flickr

330i with massive spec, I picked up nearly new, was substantial saving over new.


----------



## Boothy

F30 330d, Estoril Blue - love it!






























Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boothy

And my previous E30 325is Mtech and E90 320d
















Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elliott19864

My F30 320i x drive with m performance kit

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## init6

"electric vehicles only"


----------



## Jasonjo

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikkod

My latest. 335i dct with mhd stage2+ catless dp:s


----------



## Pauly.22

Most recent one of mine, just cleaned it up and taxed it after 6 month laid up with cats sleeping and walking over it all winter.


----------



## Anzafin

- Antti -


----------



## country boy

ODK gloss enhancer doing its thing.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD

country boy said:


> ODK gloss enhancer doing its thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Just WOW!! That's some gloss. Glad I have my sunglasses on 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasonjo

country boy said:


> ODK gloss enhancer doing its thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Nice job - hard to make white shine, but looks excellent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Anzafin said:


> - Antti -


Love the wheels :argie:


----------



## mikkod

New daily. 530e msport.


----------



## Alfieharley1

May not be to everyones cup of tea and all work done by myself  Still got a lot more things to be done. But still loving the car at its standard 184bhp. It will be remapped once the exterior is finished 

BMW E93 320d by Sam King, on Flickr


----------



## evildiesel

Alfieharley1 said:


> May not be to everyones cup of tea and all work done by myself  Still got a lot more things to be done. But still loving the car at its standard 184bhp. It will be remapped once the exterior is finished
> 
> BMW E93 320d by Sam King, on Flickr


Gorgeous car mate, i just traded my E93 for an M140i, E93's are the best looking 3 series ever made, slightly better (very slightly) than E46's.

Spacers would finish the stance off.


----------



## Alfieharley1

evildiesel said:


> Gorgeous car mate, i just traded my E93 for an M140i, E93's are the best looking 3 series ever made, slightly better (very slightly) than E46's.
> 
> Spacers would finish the stance off.


Thank you for your kind words. Spacers are my next plan 20mm all round but need my arches flared/rolled slightly first


----------



## Smanderson117

My E90 330d


----------



## Adi_328

My new (to me) BMW M4. Car's an absolute beast, love every second of driving it!
https://ibb.co/8gwhKW3


----------



## Adi_328




----------



## slim_boy_fat

^^ Nice bit of 'BMW Exemption' parking there :thumb:


----------



## Adi_328

slim_boy_fat said:


> ^^ Nice bit of 'BMW Exemption' parking there :thumb:


I thought that's a designated space for M4s only, no? 
On a serious note this is a photo I took outside of the dealership when I was collecting the car , look at the red Ferrari California parked on the lawn behind my BM


----------



## Covert

Some pics of my (new to me ) 
M sport shadow edition


----------



## slim_boy_fat

"Some pics of my (new to me )"

I'm off to Specsavers.....


----------



## grunty-motor

trying to be artistic


----------



## samm




----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## cole_scirocco

My pride and joy... when she works..!


----------



## Covert

Oh and one with my plate on it


----------



## Nick-ST

E36 320i


----------



## nbray67

Nick-ST said:


> E36 320i


That's very tidy indeed Nick.


----------



## nbray67

Cole_E91 said:


> My pride and joy... when she works..!


Again, another very tidy looking BMW.


----------



## Carscope

My 135i























Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## -Jamie-

My E92 M3 that replaced my Megane RS250 Track Car last summer


----------



## Carscope

Eturty said:


> My 135i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Bloody gear box has lost reverse gear last night, can't have the gearbox serviced so have to buy a whole new unit. Hello 4500 pound bill 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## -Jamie-

Eturty said:


> Bloody gear box has lost reverse gear last night, can't have the gearbox serviced so have to buy a whole new unit. Hello 4500 pound bill
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


DCT box I guess? Mates done the same in his 135 but his bill was no where near that. Needed a new servo tonics unit or something along those lines


----------



## Carscope

-Jamie- said:


> DCT box I guess? Mates done the same in his 135 but his bill was no where near that. Needed a new servo tonics unit or something along those lines


Nope n55 manual, rare box, unheard of fault so I guess I'm the lucky one. It's in the garage now they say it may be a linkage but it hasn't been inspected yet. From my research it's almost definitely the whole unit as bmw don't sell individual components. BM engines have quoted me 1600 for a new box so if I can get it from them and get it fitted for around 500-600 i guess it won't be too bad. BMW are fantastic until it comes to big repairs. To be honest I'm annoyed that the box has gone so early. Cars done 96000 but gear boxes should last alot linger than that in my opinion BMW should step up and warranty

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pd11tch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Nice one!! :thumb:

I see you've got the BMW parking mode right....


----------



## Telboy63

My old 330 msport... now have 325ci sport will get some pics up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elliott19864

F30 328i M sport plus with m performance kit























Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## -Jamie-

Gave this some love a couple weeks ago


----------



## Telboy63

A few from the past

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sshooie

Back in a BMW after my A7, and I must say it's great to be back...


----------



## nbray67

No pics sshooie


----------



## jay_bmw

my 420d


----------



## straight6hatch




----------



## IanG

My 420D GC


----------



## winther




----------



## -Jamie-

Pulled this off the drive to run it round town to clean up the brakes and get some temp into the car as its sat for a good 5 weeks or so.

Carbon Plenum arrives next week, hopefully get that and decats fitted ASAP if lockdown travel rules get relaxed a bit

20210215_153956 by Jamie Atkinson, on Flickr

20210215_153947 by Jamie Atkinson, on Flickr

20210215_153929 by Jamie Atkinson, on Flickr

20210215_153859 by Jamie Atkinson, on Flickr


----------



## grunty-motor

Hope you gave it some "Welly" when you were out
(sorry, couldnt resist)


----------



## Dave777

New BMW 128ti. Dealer coated it in CSL and EXO4 for me, did a great job.


----------



## ALANSHR

Nice 128Ti, old skool harking back to Tis of the past.


----------



## bellguy

My 440i M sport.

So good on fuel when driven sensibly, regularly get 36 mpg and on motorway have had 40.2 mpg, fair bit less when playing though 
Only done 8K miles lol


----------



## sharrkey

bellguy said:


> My 440i M sport.
> 
> So good on fuel when driven sensibly, regularly get 36 mpg and on motorway have had 40.2 mpg, fair bit less when playing though
> 
> Only done 8K miles lol


Looks awesome 

I can only dream of those Mpg figures  but probably doesn't help me driving in Sport + and nailing the M a little too often 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sharrkey

Dave777 said:


> New BMW 128ti. Dealer coated it in CSL and EXO4 for me, did a great job.


Fantastic and actually prefer the 128Ti over the M135i 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bellguy

sharrkey said:


> Looks awesome
> 
> I can only dream of those Mpg figures  but probably doesn't help me driving in Sport + and nailing the M a little too often
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks

Lol yes I do know lol, my now gone E46 M3 driven hard was a very thirsty tool indeed.
These latest generation of BMW engines ie the B58 in mine and the S58 in yours are incredible pieces of engineering considering their power output, mine with its twin scroll turbo is frugal for a 3 litre straight 6, to even THINK of getting 30 plus to the gallon with over 400 bhp and just a smidgen under 600 nm torque as it has had a flash tune as did my 340i also before I moved it on.
Will dig out my tune printout and post it up.
The M2 does sound awesome though, I nearly bought one but my wife preferred the slightly wider cabin of the 4 series after we test drove both back to back, I would have an M2 C tomorrow if I could get away with it 
All good fun


----------



## sharrkey

bellguy said:


> Thanks
> 
> Lol yes I do know lol, my now gone E46 M3 driven hard was a very thirsty tool indeed.
> These latest generation of BMW engines ie the B58 in mine and the S58 in yours are incredible pieces of engineering considering their power output, mine with its twin scroll turbo is frugal for a 3 litre straight 6, to even THINK of getting 30 plus to the gallon with over 400 bhp and just a smidgen under 600 nm torque as it has had a flash tune as did my 340i also before I moved it on.
> Will dig out my tune printout and post it up.
> The M2 does sound awesome though, I nearly bought one but my wife preferred the slightly wider cabin of the 4 series after we test drove both back to back, I would have an M2 C tomorrow if I could get away with it
> All good fun


I used to average about 28mpg in my previous 2 E46 M3's, manual & smg, and both the M135i & M140 gave me about 31/32mpg which wasn't that bad and a lot more on a long run on motorway.

I did average about 32mpg on the drive home from picking the M2 up from dealer back in November, so the current 22mpg and short journeys with current lockdown isn't a true reflection, but tbh not that I care I still fill with 99Ron and smiles of fun 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bellguy

Think 22 mpg the way we drive mostly local and short is not bad at all, but like you I fill with V power and when it's gone I fill it again, don't really care how much it uses as the pleasure/ fun factor make it all worthwhile :thumb:


----------



## iPlod999

Been away a long time.








|https://thumbsnap.com/tisCCTFv[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bellguy

bellguy said:


> Thanks
> 
> Will dig out my tune printout and post it up.
> 
> Here is the print out from my 340i, can't find my 440i sheet but almost identical to this but will search for it grrrr.
> Over 400 bhp and 611 NM torque.
> 
> CLICK ON PIC for close up
> turned both these into wolfs in sheeps clothing


----------



## slim_boy_fat

iPlod999 said:


> Been away a long time.
> 
> [IMG]https://thumbsnap.com/s/RMGG2j6j.jpg[/IMG]|https://thumbsnap.com/RMGG2j6j


Your link doesn't work.


----------



## sharrkey

bellguy said:


> bellguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Will dig out my tune printout and post it up.
> 
> Here is the print out from my 340i, can't find my 440i sheet but almost identical to this but will search for it grrrr.
> 
> Over 400 bhp and 611 NM torque.
> 
> CLICK ON PIC for close up
> 
> turned both these into wolfs in sheeps clothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic boost in Bhp and torque, I considered several times mapping my m140 but value the warranty more than the extra Bhp as Sod's law something would go bang with me and bmw refuse to pay out! I read on the bmw forums that they are clamping down heavily on mapped cars in for warranty.
> 
> My younger brother recently bought a 2012 E63 Amg that's 540bhp, he's considering mapping it and the figures are insane over 700bhp
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...


----------



## bellguy

Yes it’s a huge increase in power and that’s stage one, stage two is about 450 BHP and 700 mm 
It is exceptionally quick now and was no slouch before lol 

The latest BMW firmwear updates cars get now show the car has had a tune as soon as it’s plugged into their diagnostic system as it tells them the DME had been unlocked so warranty is gone yes


----------



## -Jamie-

Got my Carbon plenum fitted the other week, sounds incredible


----------



## bellguy

Very nice indeed
Yes carbon plenum do sound great, on my E46 M3 I fitted the carbon intake system of the CSL and that sounded awesome too lol
Got to love the V8 though.


----------



## bellguy

Sharrkey I forgot to say the 0 to 60 on my 440 is 3.87 seconds on my mates Draggy
Will go stage two late Summer.
Get some dry weather and I will do some pulls and see what's what and see what/ if any finessing needs doing on the map.


----------



## sharrkey

bellguy said:


> Sharrkey I forgot to say the 0 to 60 on my 440 is 3.87 seconds on my mates Draggy
> Will go stage two late Summer.
> Get some dry weather and I will do some pulls and see what's what and see what/ if any finessing needs doing on the map.


That's insane lol no doubt the B58 engine is very tuneable, I remember when I was looking at Maps for my 140 some tuners where quoting 430/440bhp on a single stage, even @standard Bhp on the 140 the traction control light was forever flashing, thankfully something that rarely has happened on the M2 so far, lsd is a sorely missed standard fitting on the 140.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dave9

*A few horses....*


----------

